#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-08
<lamont> .
<stgraber> ogasawara: cool, thanks
<stgraber> !!! This channel is now logged by ubuntulog. Everything you say will be recorded (as in most #ubuntu-* channels) and available on the IRC log website. !!!
<stgraber> hmm, looks like I actually triggered some edit function of ubottu by saying that ...
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-09
<saivann> brainstorm.ubuntu.com gives many failure message
<saivann> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<saivann> While trying to retrieve the URL: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5029/
<saivann> The following error was encountered:
<saivann>     * Connection to kumquat.canonical.com Failed
<saivann> The system returned:
<saivann>     (110) Connection timed out
<saivann> The remote host or network may be down. Please try the request again.
<BUGabundo> hi guys
<BUGabundo> I'm getting: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg_1%3a7.4~0ubuntu1_amd64.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<davmor2> BUGabundo: try running dpkg --confiugre -a
<BUGabundo> thanks davmor2
<BUGabundo> I already got it fix
<davmor2> ah right :)
<BUGabundo> there was a prob with a folder on /var/cache
<davmor2> Yay live iso at last :)
<stgraber> do they boot ?
<davmor2> stgraber: no idea I just ran the update script and it started to download daily-live for the first time :)
<davmor2> stgraber: slightly over size by about 100 meg
<davmor2> trying vm
<davmor2> stgraber: no it doesn't boot
<stgraber> :(
<davmor2> drops into initramfs
<stgraber> good, at least kernel loads :)
<davmor2> well who know might gett live cd's before the next alpha :)
<melat0nin> are all 8.04 isos now 8.04.1?
<stgraber> that should be the case yes
<melat0nin> kewl.. am building a new box for my mum :D
<stgraber> I have a lug meeting tonight so I probably won't attend the meeting or will only attend a short part of it
<stgraber> sorry
<sn9_> i'd like to inquire into the status of an SRU: LP #246834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246834 in xkeyboard-config "No support for for Mac-like keyboard layouts with extra characters" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246834
<sn9_> hmm, when did ubotu become ubottu?
<LaserJock> stgraber: :(
<sn9_> am i asking in the wrong place?
<davmor2> I got to sod off at 18:30 too :(
<davmor2> ara: ping meeting
<nand> heno: sorry, missed the meeting. Indeed it's maybe time to set up #ubuntu-brainstorm. Who is responsible of setting up channels? Or we can use it without setup, maybe
<heno> nand: you can just create one
<LaserJock> nand: you want https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels
<nand> heno, LaserJock: ok, thanks
<LaserJock> but make sure to do the "Open the channel for public access, using " part down at the end
<LaserJock> that tripped me up
<sbeattie> Okay, iso tracker is updated with interpid alpha 2 information
<LaserJock> btw, #ubuntu-quality should be all set up and ready to go so have at it :-)
<sbeattie> I marked Hardy .1 as hidden rather than released, in a monkey-see-monkey-do action.
<afflux> the md5sum of the intrepid alternate amd64 does not seem to be correct
<afflux> (the one shown at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/1747)
<afflux> it looks like it's the one for the i386 image
<sbeattie> afflux: you sure you don't want http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/1746
<sbeattie> 1747 looks to be linked from the i386 item, how'd you get there?
<afflux> I thought so. doh. sorry.
<afflux> I must've clicked on the i386 testing link for some reason...
<sbeattie> No problem, I barely know what I'm doing in setting up the iso tracker, so it's quite likely I messed something up.
<afflux> hehe
<davmor2> sbeattie: shame on you ;)
<sbeattie> davmor2: uh, I induce shame upon myself in many ways, you're going to have to be more specific. :-)
<davmor2> :D LOL
<davmor2> so what are people testing?
<afflux> is it just me? ubuntu-alternate-i386 does not seem to work with virtualbox at all, some kernel oops or so. (can't read the full thing)
<davmor2> afflux: is it dropping into initramfs
<afflux> nope - last line is: kernel panic - not syncing:  attempted to kill the idle task!
<davmor2> hang on
<afflux> three lines above says "code: bad EIP value."
<davmor2> seem's fine in kvm
<sbeattie> Hrm. I'd heard something about kvm problems booting intrepid
<davmor2> sbeattie: no it's just slow at drawing the gfx
<sbeattie> https://launchpad.net/bugs/243677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243677 in kvm "intrepid kernel 2.6.26-2-generic (amd64) won't boot as kvm guest" [High,In progress]
<davmor2> sbeattie: seems to be working here
<afflux> found the LP bug. How exactly should I link it with the iso.qa tracker? With every i386 testing target or only once?
<afflux> bug 246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot after upgrading to kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<davmor2> afflux: whatever test you are trying add the bug number in the box where it says bugs
<afflux> it will fail for all tests in virtualbox with this image (and maybe others)
<davmor2> no kvm installer worked and it droped into initramfs after
<bdmurray> My mouse is behaving badly in vmware with kubuntu
<davmor2> burning to cd
<bdmurray> everything I click brings up a widgets menu
<davmor2> Riddell: ping
<davmor2> bdmurray: Riddell will be the one to hit with a big hammer for that one ;)
<bdmurray> am I not alone?
<davmor2> I'm not running vmware
<mrooney> hello everyone!
<mrooney> I hear I should come here for various reasons, 1) I would like to register an avant-window-navigator section in brainstorm and 2) I was wondering if ubuntu hosts qa/development related blogs anywhere
<james_w> hey mrooney
<mrooney> hi james_w!
<james_w> I think there was a #ubuntu-brainstorm channel created today
<mrooney> oh neat
<mrooney> I got the impression from reading brainstorm that this is a brainstorm/qa type channel but it doesn't overly sound like it from the topic
<james_w> for the second question, there is an ubuntu-qa blog, what were you thinking of?
<james_w> it was, but it wasn't entirely appropriate as you noted.
<mrooney> well I just wanted to start my own blog about triaging, what's coming in new releases, things to look forward to in new packages, etc. and I wasn't sure if ubuntu offered any services for ubuntu related blogs
<mrooney> there are the planets but it appears they might all just be hosted elsewhere
<james_w> yeah, I think ubuntu only has planets
<james_w> There's always wordpress.com and the like
<sbeattie> mrooney: actually, there's a qa blog at blog.qa.ubuntu.com that gets fed into planet ubuntu.
<sbeattie> It's admin'ed by the people doing brainstorm, so you may wish to ask for access over in #ubuntu-brainstorm
<stgraber> In your case, best is to setup your own blog and add it to Planet (you need to be an Ubuntu member to do so)
<stgraber> the QA blog is mainly use for announcements and call for testing regarding the whole Ubuntu project. I don't think it's appropriate to use it for a single package.
<mrooney> stgraber: that makes sense, though the two issues were unrelated
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-10
<davmor2> anyone else having issues with auto detection of resolution?
<davmor2> join #ubuntu-quality
<persia> davmor2: Which video driver?
<davmor2> intel
<persia> Hmm.  That's the one driver I haven't seen complaints about.
<davmor2> actually I think it might be the monitors fault it does announce it's resolution correctly but I normally get some sort of image that I can adjust latter
<persia> What are you running?  Might this be a symptom of the transition away from bullet-proof X?
<davmor2> I'm running intrepid Alpha 2 test i386 and the monitor is a relisys at 1024x768 at 60hz any randr command I use says not screen or something similar so I'm stuffed at the moment
<davmor2> persia: is there a way to select a resolution at install time?  You used to be able to select or is it all automatic now?
<persia> davmor2: It's automatic, but can be overridden.  As I understand it (I'm not an X expert), there is no xorg.conf by default, and the resolution is selected by analysis of the EDID provided by the monitor.
<persia> You ought be able to adjust this with xrandr, where that is supported, although I don't know how to set the preference.
<davmor2> yeah it the EDID that sucks on the monitor :(
<persia> You could also force it by adding the right stanza to a custom xorg.conf, which is merged with the autodetected one when X starts.
<persia> I think there is also a way to specify a custom EDID, although I don't know how that works.
<davmor2> persia: thanks I'll look it up
<_MMA_> Hi all. Just wanted to mention Studio has big kernel issues atm and all disks will fail.
<_MMA_> We're waiting on upstream issue to be sorted.
<_MMA_> I dont even think new disks should be mentioned on the tracker 'till we got it sorted.
<stgraber> ok
<_MMA_> Kinda crappy but I don't want people going through the trouble when I know they will fail 'till the kernels sorted.
<stgraber> what do you prefer ? removing them from the tracker or marking them as broken ?
<_MMA_> Hmm...
<_MMA_> Well what? The current disks?
<stgraber> yes
<stgraber> I can mark them as broken but that means fixed images will soon be released
<_MMA_> Either or really. Your discretion.
<_MMA_> well remove then.
<stgraber> if you don't plan to have fixed images soon (as in ready for Alpha-2) it's better to remove them from the tracker so people don't expect them to come
<_MMA_> Yeah. Axe them.
<_MMA_> I don't have a solid time-frame for the fix. Certainly not for Alpha2.
<stgraber> ok, removed
<_MMA_> Cool.
<stgraber> sbeattie: ^
<_MMA_> slangesek: Is there anything I need to handle with you? Should you just not mark disks for Alphas 'till I tell you to?
<sbeattie> stgraber: cool, thanks for taking care of it.
<_MMA_> ﻿slangasek: ^^^
 * _MMA_ cant type today.
<stgraber> _MMA_: no working -rt kernels ?
<_MMA_> No sir. Alessio is waiting on something to happen upstream.
<_MMA_> Some of it has to do with the scheduler I think.
<_MMA_> Alessio is supposed to shoot off a email to the kernel list soon with the details.
<slangasek> _MMA_: ah, sorry, I was aware UbuntuStudio wasn't a go for the alpha, but hadn't noticed that anything was posted
<_MMA_> ﻿slangasek: np. Do you want me to just let you know when the kernel issues are sorted so we can get the next alpha after?
<slangasek> _MMA_: yes, please
<_MMA_> Cool. Hopefully this is sorted for Alpha3.
<_MMA_> Thanx guys.
<slangasek> sbeattie: do you happen to know why iso.qa has a comment that "Desktop images are available on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com but are not yet usable"?  has someone confirmed them to be broken, or are they just oversized?
<sbeattie> slangasek: I thought there was comments to that effect in yesterday's QA meeting
<sbeattie> I haven't confirmed them to be broken, I can add them to the tracker and change the text.
<sbeattie> slangasek: you wrote yesterday:
<sbeattie> <slangasek> desktop images are still on the edge of being usable for alpha2; there's nothing there to be tested yet
<sbeattie> <slangasek> cjwatson is actively working on the ubiquity problems, and we also have to cope with the fact that recommends-by-default has made the ubuntu desktop image 80MB oversized - and kubuntu 200MB oversized :)
<sbeattie> Has that changed?
<slangasek> ok, so it was based on my own comments, right :)
<slangasek> I believe cjwatson iterated through the liveCD images late yesterday to get them working; someone should test to confirm
<slangasek> (i.e., we should post them and see if they work)
<cjwatson> they should at least boot
<cjwatson> on the ubiquity problems, evand is working on that
<cjwatson> yesterday's didn't boot
<sbeattie> Okay, I'll add them to the iso tracker, but note that it's expected there are ubiquity problems.
<sbeattie> "Desktop images are available and should be bootable; however there are known issues with the ubuiquity installer." sound okay?
<sbeattie> Well, besdies the obvious speeling erors
<slangasek> hrm, who revved the ISOs listed on the tracker (discarding all the previous test results)?
 * slangasek blahs at the tracker, not letting him restore the previous entries
<slangasek> stgraber: is there some way to bring the 20080709 alternate images back to the page, despite having been superseded (in error)?
<LaserJock> slangasek: should we not be testing 20080710?
<slangasek> LaserJock: no, there haven't been any relevant changes between 20080709 and 20080710 for the alternates, and 20080710 only exists because I neglected to disable the cron jobs in time
<LaserJock> hmm
<slangasek> and there are already test results for 20080709, there's no reason to discard those in favor of 20080710
<LaserJock> I've just downloaded 10, will that work or should I sync to 09 ?
<slangasek> of which image?
<LaserJock> all the i386 ones
<slangasek> alternates -> please use 09; desktop -> 10
<LaserJock> k
<slangasek> and please test desktop first, I'm currently collating the alternate test results for 09 by hand
<sbeattie> slangasek: sorry, my bad.
<sbeattie> I should've asked first.
<stgraber> slangasek: I'm not sure, give me a second to check
<slangasek> sbeattie: lesson for the future... :)
<LaserJock> slangasek: what about Server, does that need much testing?
<slangasek> LaserJock: server has a complete set of tests for the 09 images
<LaserJock> ah, ok
<slangasek> well, more or less complete
<LaserJock> well, I'll start with desktop in any case
<sbeattie> LaserJock: The server team has some automation in place to do some basic installs and setup.
<stgraber> someone remove them from the tracker so I can't put them back on it
<sbeattie> (Or so I've been told, I need to query them about it)
<slangasek> they do, yes
<sbeattie> stgraber: removed? No, I just added the 0710 builds, but it replaced the 0709 builds.
<slangasek> I removed the 0710 builds
 * sbeattie falls on sword.
<slangasek> because that seemed the right way to get rid of them :)
<slangasek> but it didn't bring 0709 back
<sbeattie> Yeah, I was actually going to suggest that it'd be nice to display both builds when updated ones get added.
<slangasek> :notes the line at the bottom of http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/1747/19: "You can't post or edit your result on an archived build or a build being currently rebuilt."
<slangasek> so it thinks the build is archived or being rebuilt
<stgraber> we used to have archive access and were able to revive builds from that but it's not possible with the current tracker
<stgraber> (but it's one of the feature that'll be included in qatracker-ng)
<slangasek> ok, so I'll continue collating these tests by hand, thanks
 * slangasek notes that Kubuntu doesn't seem to be getting much testing so far
<slangasek> in any of the image iterations
<sbeattie> I thought bdmurray was poking at kubuntu yesterday, but may not wish to fess up to it.
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> well, the kubuntu alternates that still need testing are http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/1745 and http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/1744
 * stgraber tried ubuntu alternate manual and LTSP, both failed :(
<stgraber> but that was yesterday, I'll try the new builds
<slangasek> stgraber: failed how?
<slangasek> there haven't been any particular changes between yesterday and today on alternate, AFAIK...
<stgraber> manual failing when creating a custom encrypted LVM setup
<stgraber> cjwatson is working on a fix for this one
<stgraber> and LTSP is failing because ltsp-build-client can't access /cdrom
<stgraber> I poked ogra about this one
<slangasek> ok; I haven't seen enough progress on either of those to think they'll be fixed for alpha2
<slangasek> feel free to test the 20080710 alternate, but if cjwatson hasn't said the bug is fixed...
<LaserJock> hmm, what is the CD check *supposed* to do when it's done?
<cjwatson> stgraber: I got it partially fixed this afternoon, but I think maybe not all the way there; the test cycle was fairly long in qemu and I didn't get a chance for a second run to track down the secondary bug I encountered and find out if it was transient or not
<cjwatson> LaserJock: prompt with status of check, then reboot
<LaserJock> cjwatson: interesting
<LaserJock> I'm trying to Desktop CD tests right now in VMware Player
<LaserJock> and both the CD Check and LiveCD part boot into a blank tan screen
<cjwatson> do you see usplash at any point?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> it's after usplash
<cjwatson> the cd check should never quit usplash
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> it was throbbing and then after a while it just went to that blank tan screen
<cjwatson> in the desktop CD, the CD check uses usplash as a frontend, and the last thing it does is reboot
<LaserJock> CPU seems pegged
<cjwatson> mine (qemu) hasn't got past the throbber yet ... hmm
<cjwatson> oddly, casper-md5check seems to work fine when run from a shell in the initramfs
<cjwatson> I hate trying to debug usplash-level problems
<cjwatson> because of course none of your output goes anywhere useful
<LaserJock> cjwatson: ok .... I tried again but in qemu and after a long time it reboots and after a long time with the blank tan screen it gets to the desktop
<slangasek> stgraber: did the LVM issue have a bug number?
<sbeattie> LaserJock: did you get any weird screen artifacts while usplash was on cylon mode/
<stgraber> cjwatson: did you open one ?
<sbeattie> s/ on / in /
<slangasek> "cylon mode" - heh
<stgraber> people are watching too much BSG :)
<LaserJock> sbeattie: not in qemu, did get some in VMware Player
<sbeattie> stgraber: i haven't seen BSG in 20+ years, but cylons are burned into my brain.
<stgraber> hehe
<LaserJock> I've never seen BGS or heard of cylons, I just guessed
<LaserJock> it's scientifically proven that I'm 80% nerd but only 20% geek
<slangasek> stgraber: and has it been tested that LVM+crypt works when using the stock whole-disk encryption option?
<stgraber> slangasek: yep, I tried the standard erase disk + encrypted LVM and it worked correctly
<slangasek> LaserJock: blink; never having seen it I can understand, but never having heard of cylons, wow
<slangasek> stgraber: ok, great
<LaserJock> hmmpf, my mouse doesn't work in qemu :/
<LaserJock> I wondered why the Trash was being opened every time I clicked
<LaserJock> it's just stuck in the lower right-hand corner of the desktop
<sbeattie> LaserJock: I'm seeing the same blank tan screen behavior you are when booting the Desktop disk into CD Check mode.
<LaserJock> in real life or a VM?
<sbeattie> In a VM.
<sbeattie> I'll try in real life.
<LaserJock> sbeattie: what kind of VM?
<sbeattie> vmware server
<LaserJock> interesting
<sbeattie> Crud, oversized disk is going to make that harder to do.
<stgraber> use DVD+RW, works fine and fast to burn
<stgraber> my Sony DVD+RW for ISO testing has been formated + burnt at least 50 times and still work fine :) (never had that kind of result with good old CD-RW)
<LaserJock> hmm, you guys seen a complaint about not being able to find the initrd while booting?
<LaserJock> right after networking it says it can't find it, that doesn't seem like a good thing
<stgraber> I'm download desktop amd64 at the moment but that looks weird, how could it boot without the initrd ?
<stgraber> *downloading
 * stgraber looks at Desktop test results ... I'm not sure we can consider what looks like a VB bug a fail for all those testcases ...
<sbeattie> Sigh, not only does my laptop not have a DVD burner, but my crash box is sufficiently elderly enough to not have a DVD drive.
<slangasek> stgraber: so on the LVM bug, it looks like parted 1.8.8.git.2008.03.24-7ubuntu2 includes the partial fix cjwatson mentioned; should I roll a fresh alternate CD for you to test?
<stgraber> would be great yes
<slangasek> ok, building
<stgraber> sbeattie: no screen artifacts in KVM (so far)
<slangasek> stgraber: erm, yes, who is it that's been reporting all these failures?
<slangasek> I'm doing an i386 alternate test now, because all the i386 reports were also marked as failures for the same reason
<slangasek> so I want to see if the kernel is actually broken for me, or just in vb...
<stgraber> hmm, after cylon-mode in Check CD I just get a black screen ... I guess at this point it was supposed to ask me to reboot ?
<slangasek> probably
<slangasek> stgraber: anyway, is there any way we could get this afflux person to test in an environment that's not known-broken?
<stgraber> he's a new tester ... he created his account 5 days ago
<stgraber> I'll see if he's on IRC
<stgraber> left IRC 30 minutes ago :(
<slangasek> well, maybe that means he's done testing for the night ;)
<sbeattie> stgraber: I got screen artifacts in cylon-mode right away on my real hardware; I'm now verifying my iso's md5sum
<stgraber> sbeattie: ok, I seem to have some problems with testing in KVM here ...
<stgraber> after cylon-mode I just get a black screen even when trying a standard boot of the live environment ...
<LaserJock> stgraber: that's what I'm getting with VMware Player
<LaserJock> or wait
<LaserJock> mine isn't black, it's tan
<stgraber> well, it doesn't get to the point where the X server starts and you get into gnome ... so not very useful for testing :(
<stgraber> I'm trying without usplash now
<stgraber> same result, it actually gets black when starting X :(
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-11
<sbeattie> Here's an img of the screen artifact I saw: http://www.nxnw.org/~steve/tmp/screenshot-intrepid-artifact-small.jpg
<sbeattie> Machine looks to have locked up. :-(
<LaserJock> sbeattie: yep, mine was the same, slightly different position (mine was a tad to the right)
<sbeattie> Mmm, how much ram are you giving your VMs?
<sbeattie> I got my crash machine to boot, but it has 1GB of RAM. top shows it using over 400MB though.
<stgraber> my VMs have 2GB
<sbeattie> My vmware image I had only given it 384MB...
<sbeattie> stgraber: really? You must have gobs of ram.
<stgraber> I have 4GB on my lappy :)
<LaserJock> I give mine 400-500MB
<stgraber> when I want really fast testing I just put the HDD image and the ISO on a ramdisk and assign 512MB to the machine (and I still have some 1GB remaining)
<stgraber> copying things from RAM to RAM is uhm ... fast :)
<LaserJock> pfft
<slangasek> stgraber: daily/20080710.1
<slangasek> stgraber: if you find that it works better for you, I'm happy to switch it into place for alpha2; otherwise I won't bother since 20080709 has already been tested
<stgraber> ok, downloading now
<sbeattie> Something in usplash is using uninitialized memory, I booted without usplash, manually ran casper-md5sum, everything checked out okay, warm rebooted, tried to boot into the live desktop, and got utter random garbage on the screen.
<sbeattie> Sigh, or I could be having memory problems. Argh!
<stgraber> lucky you, memtest is on the same CD-ROM :)
<sbeattie> Ummm'kay, now I'm utterly confused. memtest86 on the intrepid i386 image throws up a bazillion errors. memtest86+ from the 8.04.1 disk doesn't find anything.
<sbeattie> My intrepid burn could be bad, I guess, though manually running casper-md5sum turned out okay, and the md5sum of the iso I burned matched the MD5SUMS file.
<stgraber> cjwatson: still around ?
<stgraber> is the secondary problem the "unsafe swap space" one ? :)
<sbeattie> Even weirder; I now have LaserJock's mouse only in the lower right corner behavior, but in vmware instead of kvm/qemu.
<stgraber> slangasek: the initial bug seems to be fixed but I now get an error because the installer thinks my swap isn't in the encrypted part of the HDD (but it's :))
<stgraber> slangasek: so still can't install :(
<stgraber> hmm, without swap it also fails
<LaserJock> sbeattie: yikes!
<stgraber>  /dev/mapper/ doesn't seem to be updated with the new lvm partitions so mkfs fails :(
<stgraber> really weird, it's like if the installer disable the LVM before running mkfs :)
<stgraber> I tried to force LVM using "lvchange -a y ubuntu" (ubuntu is my vg), the partitions appear in /dev/mapper then disappear just before the installer calls mkfs :)
<slangasek> stgraber: ok, leaving it as a caveat for alpha2 then, thanks for testing :)
<stgraber> what's weird is that "erase-disk + encrypted LVM" works fine :)
<cjwatson> stgraber: the secondary problem was the appearance then disappearance of /dev/mapper/VG-LV, as you describe
<cjwatson> stgraber: I have a suspicion the fault is still in parted, but it'll need another strace run and I lost the will to live somewhere in the middle
<slangasek> sigh, is anyone seeing this problem (under VMware for me) that booting the liveCD gets you a blank screen (background-colored)?
<LaserJock> slangasek: yeah
<LaserJock> I think sbeattie and I were getting that
<LaserJock> in VMware Player and VMware server
<LaserJock> for me in qemu it didn't do that but the mouse doesn't seem to work right
<slangasek> LaserJock: well, I've tested now on real hardware and get the same error
<slangasek> LaserJock: is it specific to amd64, or does i386 have the same problem?
<LaserJock> I've only done i386
<slangasek> hrm
<slangasek> kinda inconvenient, then
<LaserJock> a bit
<slangasek> and there's no way to switch vts in VMware (AFAICS), and when I switch vts on my real hardware I get corrupted video, so awesome
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> we were getting some usplash screen artifacts earlier
<slangasek> yeah, the corrupted video includes part of a usplash impression
<slangasek> perhaps I should try booting the installer without usplash?
<LaserJock> I think stgraber tried that
<LaserJock> and still got the blank screen
<slangasek> oh, well, I expect I'll still get the blank screen, it's some sort of GNOME problem
<slangasek> but if I can get a working vt1, maybe I can debug it :)
<slangasek> hmm, I bet it's easier to boot my vmware in rescue mode and install ssh
<slangasek> ah, that doesn't help, because whatever happens when gdm starts locks up the session entirely, brilliant :P
<slangasek> so, guess I'll be trying it on real hardware again, blah
 * slangasek tries to reproduce the problem by booting the liveCD on a box that he doesn't have room to install on, and instead it loads up just fine :/
<slangasek> so instead I have to start it on my laptop again, sigh
<slangasek> sigh, so the cause of the login trouble is compiz
<slangasek> killall compiz.real from vt1, and the desktop appears
<LaserJock> interesting
<slangasek> possibly bug #245823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245823 in compiz "[intrepid] After apt-get upgrade, Desktop Effects Cause Blank Brown Screen On Boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245823
<davmor2> Morning everyone
 * slangasek mumbles something about caffeine and sleep
<davmor2> slangasek: you can't do both ;)
<davmor2> just updating the images
<davmor2> slangasek: You knows these "USABLE" desktop iso which ones are they the one I just burnt to cd cause it still oversized doesn't seem to be doing anything on any platform (bare box/Windows/Linux)
<persia> davmor2: Did you remember to use 800MB media? :)
<davmor2> I burnt it to dvd
<persia> Heh.  That works.
<davmor2> I'm going to burn another incase it is the burn at fault
<davmor2> wierd must of been the burn ?
<slangasek> davmor2: there are certainly bugs, but I've tested the desktop amd64 image here and it certainly does more than nothing
<slangasek> and the kubuntu ones probably have fewer bugs (still downloading in order to see) because they don't use compiz
<davmor2> wubi: doesn't work from the dvd it's detected as a bad disk because it is on the dvd.  Grumble snarl
<davmor2> slangasek: yes must of just been an off burn I just can't remember the last time I had one :)
<davmor2> Bloody EDID
<davmor2> brb
<davmor2> Ubuntu on my 19 inch just gives me a pleasant white screen :( with my intel gfx :(
<slangasek> at what point?
<davmor2> Desktop the heron is visible below if you hit alt-ctrl-backspace
<davmor2> so I'm guessing it's compiz playing up
<davmor2> brb kubuntu in and I need to swap out monitors again
<davmor2> change the res and I can use my old monitor again :)
<davmor2> Kubuntu doesn't install :-/
 * davmor2 getting P.O. at this point
<davmor2> slangasek: Ubiquity fails to start on kubuntu
<davmor2> desktop at least works
<slangasek> davmor2: fails to start, or fails to complete?
<slangasek> (i.e., bug #247519)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247519 in ubiquity "partitioner hangs in an infinite loop with 'manual partitioning' option" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247519
<davmor2> fails to start up I'm writing a bug now.  I've got an error from the cli so I'll add that
<davmor2> slangasek: ^
<slangasek> ok
<davmor2> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/247537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247537 in ubiquity "ubiquity on intrepid kubuntu fails to start" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> davmor2: ah, explains why I didn't see it; my mouse isn't working in vmware so I had to run ubiquity from the commandline as well, and I reflexively ran it as 'sudo ubiquity'
<davmor2> should it be ran as sudo ubiquity or just as ubiquity though?
<slangasek> clearly, running it as just 'ubiquity' is supposed to work
<slangasek> but I guess you tried to click on the desktop shortcut, and that didn't work?
<davmor2> slangasek: and fails :)
<davmor2> slangasek: That's correct
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> so, it works if you boot straight into it ;)
<davmor2> slangasek: that's why I ran the cli to see why it wasn't
<davmor2> slangasek: you mean instead of running desktop run Ubiquity direct from the main boot option menu?
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> if you do that, it works
<davmor2> I'll try it
<slangasek> and then it fails later when you try to partition, so
<davmor2> slangasek: is that in vm or on hw
<slangasek> vm
<davmor2> slangasek: I'll try it on hw then and see if it's a vm thing shall I
<slangasek> if you're talking about the partitioning failures, they aren't
<slangasek> cjwatson is looking into them already
<davmor2> okay np's so scrap the live tests then
<davmor2> slangasek: mind you the new KDE 4.1 does seem a lot more stable :)
<cjwatson> sorry, slightly delayed because I'm also trying to figure out what's up with the CD check
<davmor2> cjwatson: why does that not work either?
<cjwatson> not for me, anyway
<davmor2> cjwatson: just trying it in kvm
<cjwatson> it just hangs at the usplash pulsate bar
<davmor2> It certain seems to I'll try on hw and see if it does there too
<cjwatson> oh, I see
<cjwatson> we are at last being bitten by the fucking stupid PATH setting in casper
<cjwatson> I wondered when that was going to cause real problems
<davmor2> cjwatson: It just booted into the desktop on kvm
<davmor2> and it works :)
<cjwatson> cassper sticks /root/usr/bin etc. at the front of PATH; grep in the installed system now links to libpcre; libpcre ain't in the initramfs
<slangasek> snort
<slangasek> is that also why we get the libacl.so.1 and libsepol.so.1 errors that I caught on boot when debugging?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> bearing in mind the stage we're at in the release, this seems like an excellent time to rip that out and see what else breaks
<slangasek> :)
<cjwatson> 'cos it's Just Wrong
<cjwatson> there is actually an attempt to deal with the library thing by means of /etc/ld.so.conf, but it doesn't work for some reason
<davmor2> cjwatson: if you need a test doing on it and you get a 20080711 iso out give me a shout
<cjwatson> I'm currently at the stage of hacking up test ISOs for myself
<davmor2> np's
<cjwatson> uploads done to at least try to fix most of the serious desktop CD problems - just waiting for builds and archive processing
<afflux> jeos cd seems to be uninstallable because the metapackages for the "virtual" kernel flavour are not installable (not built since linux-meta >= 2.6.26)
<cgregan> stgraber: ping
<vadi2> Hi. Where can I participate in image testing?
<davmor2> cjwatson: any idea how long roughly?
<cjwatson> davmor2: couple of hours
<davmor2> cool :)
<cjwatson> vadi2: #ubuntu-testing, iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<stgraber> cgregan: pong
<cjwatson> afflux: right :-(
<cjwatson> afflux: the ports kernel isn't getting a lot of TLC of late
<cjwatson> (I think virtual is in ports now, at least)
<soren> afflux: ...will be fixed early next week, probably.
<soren> I'm not sure what "in ports" means?
<afflux> okay
<cgregan> stgraber: I wanted to find out the level of effort to duplicate the x86 cases in ISO Tracker to a new "mobile" branch.
<afflux> I've put a testing report on the tracker for the record anyway.
<soren> It's maintained outside the standard kernel tree, in a git tree of its own.
<vadi2> ﻿cjwatson: ok thanks
<persia> Let's call it the "mobile" flavour to reduce confusion :)
<davmor2> persia: portable would be better :D
<cjwatson> soren: linux-ports
<cjwatson> soren: oh, is it YA tree?
<persia> davmor2: Well, not really, as it's the ubuntu-mobile seed.  "mobile" is fairly fixed.  Also, a laptop is portable, but I wouldn't want to run ubuntu-mobile on a laptop.
<cgregan> persia: good point. stgraber...correction mobile flavor.
<soren> cjwatson: Right now, yes.
<davmor2> persia: I was just joking ;)
<stgraber> cgregan: can that be done as one more "build" on the ISO tracker or would you like a separate tracker for it ?
<cgregan> stgraber: build would be fine
<stgraber> ok, so you will need one more product to be added "Ubuntu mobile" then add testcases to it.
<cgregan> stgraber: basically I want all the cases and everything from x86
<stgraber> Can you send me a mail with the list of testcases you'd like to see there and the wiki link to them ?
<cgregan> stgraber: a clone
<stgraber> what do you mean by "everything from x86" ?
<cgregan> stgraber: I'll put together an email...and do some more research
<cgregan> stgraber: once you have it though.....what is the effort level. An hour, day?
<davmor2> avmor2
<davmor2> h0neypie
<persia> davmor2: Don't forget to adjust that :)
<davmor2> persia: What?
<persia> davmor2: h0neypie
<davmor2> it's the pass for my test machine it'll only be on there for another hour and it's now switched off :)  I forgot which keyboard I was at
<persia> davmor2: It's usually that: but hard to tell if it's a meaningful password: I just tend to encourage people to change when they slip :)
<davmor2> I had to swap monitors to get the res right I've check the EDID it's 1024X768 but it isn't displaying but then I noticed they put through the vfreq and hfreq as 1024 768 too grrr
<vadi2> I couldn't get my jeos to boot at all. Is that known?
<stgraber> cgregan: an hour but I can't do it myself, I'll do it on my test server then file a RT ticket so the sysadmins do it
<cgregan> stgraber: Cool.....thanks. I'll start working on the email and listing the cases, etc.
<stgraber> cgregan: ok, when I get it I'll do a simulation on the test server and send you some screenshots of the result
<cgregan> stgraber: excellent
<cjwatson> vadi2: yeah, the virtual kernel hasn't been updated yet; soren says he should have it done early next week
<vadi2> ok.
<stgraber> is there anything to test at the moment or is everything waiting for rebuild ?
<davmor2> waiting :(
<davmor2> stgraber: really quick is the biggest understatement I think I've ever heard :)
<stgraber> :)
<stgraber> davmor2: I can do up to 4 install at once here so I can validate an complete image in ~ 1 hour
<stgraber> so validating Ubuntu should be possible (alternate + desktop), I have big doubts about validating the derivatives as well
<davmor2> stgraber:  That's if it will play nicely with VM it's been dying a death so far :)
<stgraber> right, I didn't manage to have a desktop working in KVM so far
<stgraber> alternate works fine though
<davmor2> damned ubiquity ;)
<stgraber> not really, I didn't even get X to start so can't blame ubiquity (yet) :)
<davmor2> stgraber: that's been the fault for me mind you the other fault has been a bit more catastrophic in that my monitor EDID (I think refresh rate) is wrong so consequently I get no gfx at all.
<stgraber> argh
 * stgraber is afk for a moment, going back home
<davmor2> I have to plug in my main monitor resize the desktop then swap monitors again
<cjwatson> right, initramfs-tools casper ubiquity rebuilt, rebuilding CDs now
 * stgraber is back home and ready for some testing
<cjwatson> it's a-building
<stgraber> new desktop images are ready for testing
 * stgraber takes amd64 entire disk and manual
<davmor2> I'll have to wait :( got to go for tea and then shopping so I'll be gone for a bit :( But hopefully all the iso's will of downloaded by then :)
<stgraber> is virgin going fast again ? :)
<davmor2> faster yes
<davmor2> 1:34 for the first of the iso's to update
<davmor2> minutes and not days
<stgraber> :)
<stgraber> sbeattie: I have the screen corruption with ubiquity when in cylon-mode :)
<stgraber> and still no X so won't be able to test that image :(
<cjwatson> err, ubiquity doesn't have a cylon-mode - do you mean usplash?
<stgraber> oops, yes s/ubiquity/usplash/
<afflux> what's cylon mode btw?
<cjwatson> usplash's pulsating progress bar
<afflux> ah, I see
<cjwatson> it's what it uses when it has no reasonable information on how far to step the progress bar
<afflux> yup
<afflux> desktop-amd64 in vmware: usplash looks good here
<cjwatson> autologin isn't working for some reason
<cjwatson> or rather, it's working but it sits at gdm waiting for input before doing autologin
<cjwatson> still no mouse in qemu ...
<afflux> argh vmware is breaking my shift key o.o
<afflux> or rather, it removes all the modifiers set by xmodmap on my host system
<sbeattie> Mmm, that's no good. Doing a cd check on the latest image dropped into an initramfs busybox shell.
<cjwatson> which image?
<cjwatson> desktop or alternate?
<cjwatson> seems to be working for me ...
<sbeattie> desktop
<sbeattie> any particular log I should be looking for? dmesg didn't have anything exciting in it.
<sbeattie> mmmm casper.log claims it could not find a medium containing a live file system
<cjwatson> doesn't sound specific to the CD checker; it's a problem detecting your CD
<stgraber> anyone knows why ubuntu server 20080710 has been removed from the tracker ?
<slangasek> td123: hi, are you the tomd123 who posted test results on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/1772/4 ?
<td123> slangasek: ya
<slangasek> td123: great!  Could you please look at bug #245823, and see whether yours is the same problem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245823 in compiz "[intrepid] After apt-get upgrade, Desktop Effects Cause Blank Brown Screen On Boot (dup-of: 245888)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245888 in mesa "Intrepid, on latest updates (mesa updates - 7.1~rc1-0ubuntu1), compiz no longer works and gives white screen on login" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245888
<td123> slangasek: sure, let me boot up the livecd again
<td123> slangasek: ya, your description in bug #245823 seems to be the same bug I am encountering, I went into tty1 found compiz (2 instances) killed them both and I could go back into the main screen and everything seemed to work (besides the borders but its better then nothing)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245823 in compiz "[intrepid] After apt-get upgrade, Desktop Effects Cause Blank Brown Screen On Boot (dup-of: 245888)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245888 in mesa "Intrepid, on latest updates (mesa updates - 7.1~rc1-0ubuntu1), compiz no longer works and gives white screen on login" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245888
<td123> slangasek: I also have a 945 chipset if it has anything to do with it
<slangasek> td123: ok, thanks.  you might want to link that bug from your ISO test report
<td123> slangasek: ya ok
<stgraber> ok, all images are now updated on the tracker
<stgraber> please note that they aren't all the "current" ones, so please check the version number and md5sum before starting testing
<stgraber> davmor2: ^
 * stgraber takes the two server images
<stgraber> Ubuntu server amd64 => Completed
 * stgraber finishes server i386 and takes alternate amd64
<slangasek> stgraber: bear in mind this is an early alpha, we don't require full test coverage - just "it boots and installs"
<stgraber> sure, I only did minimal post-install testing (basically checking that stuff got installed)
<stgraber> my main problem is the download speed, once I get the iso I can just start 4-5 VMs and do all testcases at once
<slangasek> right :)
<davmor2> bugger
<stgraber> ah ?
<davmor2> what this about the images stgraber
<stgraber> you mean testing old images ?
<stgraber> 10 has been released by mistake and 10.1 was some kind of test-build so the one we are testing is 09
<davmor2> what about the new releases that cjwatson was doing? that fix ubiquity?
<davmor2> wont those be 11
 * cody-somerville checks up on Xubuntu.
<LaserJock> there are 11 Desktop CDs
<LaserJock> alternate and server look like 9
<sbeattie> Lovely. memtest86+ v2.01 on our alpha 2 isos reports thousands of errors on my test machine.
<sbeattie> memtest86+ v2.01 from memtest.org reports no errors.
<LaserJock> in some ways it would be really handy to have the "version" string in the iso name
<stgraber> davmor2: desktop is 11, alternate is 09
<LaserJock> I can't remember at the moment exactly if I have 09 or 10
<stgraber> davmor2: versions on the tracker are right but IIRC dl-iso uses current/ so that's why I mentioned it here
<davmor2> okay cool
<sbeattie> LaserJock: yeah, that's something I really dislike about the dl-iso script.
<davmor2> Let's get ready to rumble......
<stgraber> LaserJock: +1 that's something I do by hand after downloading because otherwise I end up with tons of ISO and don't know what they are
<stgraber> same problem with kubuntu and ubuntu both will be intrepid-desktop-i386.iso :(
<LaserJock> ugg, yeah, that's not good
<LaserJock> I hadn't gotten that far :-)
<sbeattie> stgraber: dl-iso script should shove them in different locations.
<sbeattie> different paths
<davmor2> stgraber: that's why the dl-script puts them in separate folders :)
<Daniell> can I help with testing for alpha 2?
<davmor2> yeap pick a test :)
<stgraber> sbeattie: I can probably hack a bit the tracker to generate a page with all the cdimage.u.c links for all images being tested
<stgraber> (I planned not to add any feature and focus on qatracker-ng but that looks like a 10-liner)
<sbeattie> ah cool, that would be good.
<Daniell> which iso's can I test?
<Daniell> on cdimage.uuntu.com => latest daily>
<Daniell> ?
<cody-somerville> Daniell, you can test Xubuntu ISOs :)
<cody-somerville> Daniell, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all
<cody-somerville> Daniell, click the image of the cd to get download info
<sbeattie> Daniell: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all will show you what needs testing still.
<sbeattie> and yes, xubuntu needs some attention, though I can't get the xubuntu desktop cd to boot locally.
<sbeattie> cjwatson|slangasek: would memtest86+ v2.01 failing from our cds but working from cd images downloaded from memtest.org indicate toolchain problems?
<Daniell> i'll first test the ubuntu desktop cd
<slangasek> sbeattie: it /could/, but it's not definitive
<Daniell> I'm now downloading, is the busybox problem fixed which I experienced a few days ago?
<sbeattie> slangasek: I can't get any of the alpha 2's to boot successfully on that machine, usplash hangs or I have other random problems. I've had no problems with this machine under 8.04{,.01}.
<slangasek> sbeattie: yeah, alpha2 is excitingly bleeding-edge :)
<davmor2> I'll start on Kubuntu desktop if that's okay :)
<cody-somerville> sbeattie, I think the point of testing is to report such failures :P
<davmor2> slangasek: does that actually mean broken ;)
<slangasek> Daniell, davmor2: I believe the desktop CDs won't work, I've just identified a partman problem to evand that I think blocks them from being installable
<stgraber> slangasek: should we just mark all desktop images as broken and focus on alternates ?
<slangasek> so I wouldn't bother doing any more desktop testing, since I won't be releasing them for alpha2
<slangasek> stgraber: yes
<davmor2> slangasek: damn blast and all that old chap
<stgraber> slangasek: ok
<cody-somerville> slangasek, k
<Daniell> ak
<cody-somerville> slangasek, Is it possible to mark this in the ISO QA tracker?
<stgraber> done
<slangasek> cody-somerville: xubuntu alternate testing would still be a good idea, we don't have any results in from those yet :)
 * cody-somerville nods.
<slangasek> cody-somerville: yes, that's what stgraber just asked about :)
<stgraber> so Xubuntu and Kubuntu needs testing
<stgraber> I'm finishing ubuntu server and ubuntu alternate so please take derivatives :)
 * stgraber also takes JEOS (kvm + lvm)
<slangasek> well, we still don't have the right kernel for JeOS
<slangasek> so I've just disabled that on the tracker too
<stgraber> ah, ok
<stgraber> one less VM then :)
<LaserJock> heh, testing gets easier as slangasek weeds them out one by one :-)
<stgraber> yeah
<stgraber> erk, alternate just failed with a scary grub error :(
<stgraber> no /boot/grub/device.map (that's with encrypted LVM)
<slangasek> if it's only encrypted LVM that fails, that's caveat material now
<stgraber> I get a scary kernel-like segfault from grub :(
<stgraber> I have the syslog saved so I'll just reinstall without the LVM so I can do edubuntu testing
<stgraber> slangasek,cjwatson: http://www.stgraber.org/download/ubuntu/lvmcrypto/grubsegfault.log
<davmor2> testing Xubuntu now :)
<stgraber> slangasek: I'm setting up another VM to try reproducing that segfault
<stgraber> (just to make sure it's not one of kvm's bugs :))
<td1231> do the current builds fix that nasty bug where you got a blank screen?
<davmor2> td1231: on live?
<cody-somerville> Oh cool. I have a qa account.
<td1231> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> probably not
<davmor2> and live cd's don't work anyway
 * cody-somerville downloads an ISO to test. :)
<stgraber> hmm, ok. Looks like he was only interested in the desktop CD :)
<LaserJock> stgraber: probably looking for a CD to install from
<davmor2> cody-somerville: I got 64bit annd 32 bit whole hd on test if you want to try a different test :)
<cody-somerville> I don't have a PowerPC
<davmor2> part timer
<cody-somerville> or sparc
<cody-somerville> or etc.
<cody-somerville> Just i386s
<davmor2> cody-somerville: I did say test not cd :)
<cody-somerville> Oh, sorry, I misread :)
<stgraber> davmor2: if you have a 32bit system around (better if it's ubuntu), can you try edubuntu i386 on it when installed ?
<stgraber> davmor2: I'm doing kvm testing and only amd64 seems to work with it :(
<davmor2> stgraber: I can do that both the tests I'm running are on my main box as kvm so my test machines are both free at the moment :)
 * stgraber is happy we don't have to test ports :) With the powerpc I have here it'd take weeks to validate all images :)
<stgraber> davmor2: cool, it's just loading the CD and selecting all packages, they should install fine without internet (I usually just turn off the networkmanager)
<davmor2> I'm glad we only need to test the main cds could you imagine all the vairiants of all the cd'S
<LaserJock> davmor2: how do you mean?
<stgraber> yeah and we would need extra hardware too :) I don't have sparc, hppa, ia64, ... at home :)
<davmor2> LaserJock: Currently we test Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Server, Jeos and Edubuntu we don't really test Mythbuntu, Gobuntu, UbuntuStudio or UME plus all the ports versions it would be a nightmare come true
<LaserJock> hmm, they probably should get some testing at some point though
<davmor2> LaserJock: Well volunteered :D
<LaserJock> well, I was thinking more along the lines of figuring an automatic installation tester
<persia> Well, Xubuntu is universe.  Studio wants testing, but the kernel doesn't work for Alpha 2.  Gobuntu is cancelled.  cgregan was talking about Mobile testing earlier.  I'm not sure about Mythbuntu: I know it's custom installer, so it's rather likely to benefit.
<davmor2> we got our hands full with the supported versions.  Plus to be far if you want that type of port it's cause you have that type of machine :)
<stgraber> someone could try : ubuntu alternate amd64 ?
<LaserJock> davmor2: supported has nothing to do with installation tests I don't think, at least for Ubuntu (the project)
<stgraber> I never managed to have it install, grub segfaults
<davmor2> persia: Too many and too little time :( Gobuntu is but now there is the free version to test instead
<LaserJock> davmor2: now the ports, I agree with you
<stgraber> as it's VM I'd appreciate having someone else trying it
<persia> davmor2: Just needs more hands :)
<LaserJock> davmor2: can't test if you don't have the hardware :-)
 * cody-somerville is at 55% downloaded la ISO.
<afflux> stgraber: I'm on it, lvm+cryptroot currently
<afflux> stgraber: I'm on vmware
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> I got a scary grub error at the end of the install (no error until that) and looking at the console I saw a nice segfault :(
<afflux> hum.. I'll be there in about 5 mins, it's configuring packages at the moment
<slangasek> stgraber: from your lvmcrypto grubsegfault log, at least one problem there is that grub is crashing and grub-installer isn't trapping it
<slangasek> Jul 11 20:12:32 grub-installer: sed: can't read /boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory
<slangasek> yes, because grub died with a segfault, so we shouldn't go trying to sed any files after that, grub-installer should have aborted...
<slangasek> for the segfault itself, this needs to be turned over to the kernel folks
<davmor2> cody-somerville: looks okay :)
<cody-somerville> :)
<stgraber> right, anyway the error message (user's side) looks good : "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. This is a fatal error."
<davmor2> stgraber: is the tracker on a go slow?
<cody-somerville> davmor2, make sure /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitirc is being ran on login
<stgraber> davmor2: looks like
<davmor2> cody-somerville: want to say that again in english?
<davmor2> 32bit ubuntu going in on hw for the edubuntu test now
<cody-somerville> davmor2, can you paste me your .xsession-errors?
<cody-somerville> *pastebin
<davmor2> cody-somerville: I didn't have any it just worked :)
<cody-somerville> Daviey, ~/.xsession-errors will still have some output in it :)
<davmor2> np's two ticks I'll need to restart it
<cody-somerville> davmor2, thanks :)
<stgraber> afflux: what's the result of your alternate amd64 install ?
<davmor2> cody-somerville: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26756/
<cody-somerville> davmor2, okay, thanks :)
<davmor2> Me thinks this won't get finished in time some how :(
<stgraber> slangasek: how's your alternate amd64 install going ? as we seem to have lost afflux :)
<slangasek> stgraber: I'm currently waiting on scrollkeeper
 * cody-somerville thinks the image download link needs to be more intuitive / scream out
<afflux> stgraber: sorry
<afflux> "five minutes", haha... :(
<afflux> stgraber, slangasek: grub seems to have installed without issues for me.
<stgraber> ok, so that's a kvm issue
<stgraber> davmor2: did you manage to do any edubuntu testing yet ?
<stgraber> I don't have any installed system other than my own lappy, everything else failed due to kvm here :(
<slangasek> is anyone working on kubuntu alternae?
<davmor2> ubuntu just finished and ofcourse I now need to swap monitors so I can change the setting brb
<afflux> slangasek: could do "manual partitioning", "entire disk" and "cryptroot" on kubuntu amd64, if needed
<afflux> is there a known bug about the gdm issue?
<stgraber> afflux: go with entire disk, d-i seems to work fine so what we want to test is kubuntu itself
<slangasek> afflux: which gdm issue is this?
<afflux> slangasek: unable to log in after install and autologin on desktop images does not work (both freeze on brown screen)
<slangasek> afflux: VMware?
<afflux> yes
<slangasek> afflux: well, there's bug #246969, but this doesn't describe the symptoms that I see personally
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246969 in linux "[Intrepid alpha1] gdmgreeter freezes in VMware Server 1.0.6" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246969
<slangasek> well, or maybe it does, I'm not sure
<slangasek> the 'soft lockup' might fit, because what I see is that the vm goes brown and stops responding to pings
<afflux> I'm not really sure, maybe it's bug 245823. I can't change to VT because alt+strg+f1 affects the host :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245823 in compiz "[intrepid] After apt-get upgrade, Desktop Effects Cause Blank Brown Screen On Boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245823
<slangasek> you could check whether it's 245823 by booting in text mode, uninstalling compiz, and starting gdm
<davmor2> stgraber: edubuntu fails due to kstars
<slangasek> but I've done this already, and vmware still locked up for me, so I don't think it's 245823 :)
<davmor2> however individual packages install fine
<slangasek> davmor2: ++verbose, please?  is kstars missing, uninstallable...?
<afflux> slangasek: ah okay
<davmor2> slangasek: two ticks I need to swap monitors again
<slangasek> afflux: it is /something/ gnome-related, since kubuntu doesn't lock up for me in the same way
<afflux> I see
<stgraber> slangasek: add-on looks good here except some packages conflict (edubuntu-desktop, kstars and maybe some others) but files are on the cd and the installer starts correctly
<stgraber> so can still be used as repo to install edu applications (just not all at once)
<stgraber> those conflicts are actually in Ubuntu itself and not directly related to the add-on CD
<stgraber>   kstars: Depends: indi (= 4:4.0.83-0ubuntu2) but it is not installable
<stgraber> and   khelpcenter4: Conflicts: khelpcenter but 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 is to be installed.
<slangasek> so worth releasing, with a caveat
<slangasek> does someone want to think up some wording to use for the caveat entry?
<stgraber> "Some packages from the Ubuntu educational add-on CD may not install because of unresolved dependencies." ?
<davmor2> slangasek: stgraber: Install starts fine, cd is added to the repo list, fail depends: kstars but is not going to be installed.  However Kstars is included version 4:4.0.83-0ubuntu2 is in.  So I'm guessing it is something attached to it rather than kstars itself
<slangasek> stgraber: what's the proposed workaround?
<stgraber> davmor2: yep, look at what I pasted before, it's depending on something non-existing
<stgraber> slangasek: none, that's broken in the repos :(
<persia> fallout from KDE3 -> KDE4?
<davmor2> no monitor when you wrote it :)
<slangasek> stgraber: well, what's the workaround for making use of edubuntu as a whole?
<LaserJock> well, the point is though that *most* of the Add-on CD is usable
<stgraber> exactly
<LaserJock> but edubuntu-desktop is not as such
<stgraber> you can install most softwares from that CD which is what people usually want
<stgraber> you just can't install kstars and our meta package
<davmor2> this is true :)
<slangasek> right - so what do we tell users about how they should use it?  I've actually never used the edubuntu addon CD, so I don't know how the edubuntu-desktop problem will show up, or what users should do instead
<stgraber> you get into gnome-app-install showing a set of packages
<stgraber> they can tick all of them except edubuntu-desktop and kstars
<stgraber> all the others install just fine, gnome-app-install will tell them what packages they can install and what they can't
<LaserJock> "Packages must be installed individually rather than using the edubuntu-desktop metapackage"?
<slangasek> ok
<davmor2> slangasek: I've installed 5 apps from the cd so that bit works.
<davmor2> slangasek: the cd effectively becomes an extra repo.  So the same rules that apply to normal repo packages except there on a cd :)
<stgraber> yep, I just tried installing italc from the add-on CD and worked fine too, the user just can't tick "Edubuntu desktop" and KStars in gnome-app-install.
<slangasek> ok, since I have the wiki lock still, I'll try to synthesize the above into a caveat entry
<davmor2> right it's 11:30 I'm knackered and am going to bed now hope the tests get finished :)
<slangasek> 'night, folks :)
<slangasek> well, davmor2
<slangasek> though I guess others are probably going to drop off soon as well :)
<stgraber> indeed :)
<davmor2> nn everyone :)
<LaserJock> I've been dropping off since 7am this morning
<slangasek> caveat added for the kstars issue
<stgraber> argh, what's hapenning to kumquat ... we did a good lot of DB optimization and have a proxy in front of it so that kind of issue shouldn't happen. 3 minutes I'm trying to load that page now
<stgraber> slangasek: caveat looks good
<stgraber> would that make sense to mention that installing using KVM is completely broken ? :)
<slangasek> yes, preferably with a bug number
<LaserJock> is it KVM and qemu or just KVM?
<afflux> slangasek: running 2.6.26-3 in virtualbox does not work at all: bug 246067 (that means all the isos fail to start)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot after upgrading to kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<stgraber> I only get that when using kvm, qemu is extremely slow but works
<stgraber> looking at LP now for a bug report
<stgraber> slangasek: bug 243677 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243677 in kvm "intrepid kernel 2.6.26-2-generic won't boot as kvm guest" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243677
<stgraber> seems to contain comments about almost all virtualization related issues :)
<slangasek> looks right, thanks
<stgraber> I don't really know if that's a kvm bug or a mix of having a new X server (so I don't get a X server to start with the desktop image) and the new kernel ...
<slangasek> stgraber: based on the bug state, someone thinks it's a kvm bug :)
<slangasek> so, ah, did kubuntu alternate get tested? because I still don't see any test results on the website
<stgraber> afflux: ?
<afflux> I'm still pulling it
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> afflux: which arch?
<afflux> amd64
<slangasek> I have amd64 already here, which I can test... would be good if someone could test i386?
<afflux> eek, I asked some minutes ago whether I should take amd64 :P I can download i386, will take about 25 minutes
<afflux> slangasek: you are the wiki page man right? might be good to include a hint that the kernel does not work in virtualbox either (but for different reasons that kvm, as far as I can see)
<slangasek> afflux: yes, I'll add that too, once my buffer clears :)
<afflux> ah okay
<afflux> thanks
<slangasek> (done)
<slangasek> anything else broken that we should document? :)
<afflux> I've not yet tested kubuntu-alternate-i386 ;)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-12
<slangasek> right, I'm breaking for lunch while I let my kubuntu alternate amd64 test run
<slangasek> back in a while :)
<afflux> hier mein kompakt thema: http://www.imageput.com/hosted/4331bildschirmfoto-compact.png
<afflux> err
<afflux> wrong chan
<persia> afflux: Still, a nice idea :)
<afflux> I hate the space wasting default themes
<afflux> (and I don't like newhuman too much)
<afflux> well, the latter may be a matter of getting used to it
<afflux> slangasek: weird problems: kubuntu-alternate-i386 installed without problems but after login does not respond to keyboard input or mouse klicks. moving mouse still works.
<afflux> as I don't seem to be able to set my networking up I can't debug this any further
<afflux> going to bed now, good night
 * cody-somerville waves.
<cody-somerville> the qa site being down is known issue, right?
<td123> I don't know if anyone is aware but one of the ubuntu databases seems to have been pwned
<td123> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<slangasek> afflux: hum, strange issue, considering I didn't see anything like that in the desktop image
<hmuller> Are testing results desired for the items that are marked "rebuilding" on the iso QA page?
<hmuller> Accidentally disconnected, therefore did not see response if one was sent regarding previous question
<Hobbsee> probably not
<hmuller> righto, won't bother then
<Hobbsee> alpha 2's released.
<Hobbsee> i think they found problems, so decided not to release them at all, and focus on alpha 3
<stgraber> hmuller: most of the bugs that made us not to release the desktop images will be fixed next week during the sprint
<stgraber> so alpha-3 should come with both desktop and alternate CDs
<stgraber> currently you can boot the livecd but it'll fail installing
<hmuller> stgraber: Understood, what's the best method to track Intrepid development?
<stgraber> hmm, if you want to be kept updated of what's going on, IRC is a good place. There is also the ubuntu-devel mailinglist and for milestones you can have a look at the ReleaseSchedule on the wiki
<hmuller> gotcha, so I wasn't far off, I thought there might have been a whizbang dashboard like page that I was unaware of
<vadi2> I think I have a case where an 8.04 - 8.04.1 upgrade broke the system *badly*. Are there any resources to troubleshoot?
<emma> stgraber -- Can a general user help test intrepid at this point?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> well, not CD's, but otherwise, yes.
<emma> :)
 * Hobbsee has no idea why her X is broken, though
<cjwatson> emma: a fairly brave general user. At the very least you should be comfortable with installing packages from the command-line (including with dpkg, since apt-get may break) and putting X back together if it breaks
<cjwatson> vadi2: hmm, that's a bit vague - what happened?
<emma> cjwatson: okay that's wonderful. I think I can do that.
<vadi2> ﻿cjwatson: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/38900
<cjwatson> vadi2: I've followed up with a possibility
<vadi2> thank you
<cjwatson> vadi2: my guess is that this probably not specific to 8.04->8.04.1, but rather some kind of latent problem which could have occurred on any upgrade
<cjwatson> s/this/this is/
<vadi2> ah. alright
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-06
<mvo> cgregan: hi, re bug #391800 - what environment does the mini10v uses? this bug should be fixed in jaunty
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391800 in update-manager "User can pass ctrl+c to update manager through details pane" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391800
<cgregan> mvo: the 10v ships with Hardy, but I tried it on Jaunty too
<mvo> cgregan: thanks, how strange. let me check with jaunty, I just tried it in my karmic system and it intercepts ctrl-c there
<mvo> cgregan: how important is the problem for oyu guys? should I create a backported patch for hardy ?
<cgregan> mvo: Hardy is not that important....but Jaunty is
<mvo> cgregan: is it using update-manager-hildon ? or the "normal" one?
<cgregan> mvo: normal.
<mvo> cgregan: how strange, on my normal juanty system I get a warning dialog when I press ctrl-c that says that this terminates the upgrade. is the mini 10 image available somewhere for me to run in a kvm or something?
<cgregan> mvo: hmm.....let me see what I can do
<mvo> cgregan: its not urgent, just mail me info about it when you have them :)
<cgregan> mvo: will do
<mvo> cgregan: I need to leave in some minutes anyway
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-07
<punkdad> how do i get into testing?
<charlie-tca__> You could take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<punkdad> i have it says contact someone on here
<plars> is anyone able to install a daily image right now? or is the ubiquity bug biting everyone?
<plars> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/394338 specifically
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394338 in ubiquity "mythbuntu_install.py crashed with OSError in select_ecryptfs()" [Critical,Fix committed]
<charlie-tca__> I installed Xubuntu images today, but they install Ubuntu
<plars> charlie-tca__: as long as you still used ubiquity, I'm interested in how you got through this
<charlie-tca__> Insecrap
<charlie-tca__> crap, I ran the live cd, saw ubuntu, and quit. I wanted Xubuntu and the image is all screwed up
<plars> charlie-tca__: yeah, the livecd works fine, just installing that breaks
<charlie-tca__> Sorry, I guess I did not get the desktop cd to install. I installed the alternate-i386 cd
<charlie-tca__> and it also installed ubuntu instead of xubuntu
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-08
<rjmoore> hello??
<persia> hey rjmoore
<rjmoore> i know that this is not a support channel but do you think you could help me figure out a problem with the repositories??
<rjmoore> its hard to find someone that really knows and wants to help.
<persia> This *really* isn't the place.  Ask in #ubuntu
<davmor2> fader: hello dude
<fader> davmor2: Hey, what are you doing online so late?
<davmor2> sbeattie: wireless driver doesn't seem to be dropping
<davmor2> fader: you know work and stuff :)
<fader> davmor2: That stuff's bad for you, you know
<fader> :)
<davmor2> fader: tell me about it :)
<davmor2> fader: so .3 is out next week now is that right (from what I read on #u-meeting)
<fader> davmor2: I think it's a week + 1 day, but don't quote me on it
<davmor2> fader: yes it's always a thursday unless it's really buggy
<fader> I've been up to my eyeballs in a certification sprint the past two days.  (And boy are my eyeballs tired.)
<davmor2> had they recovered from uds ;)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-09
<Ashish_newbee> Hi all..
<Ashish_newbee> This is ashish
<Ashish_newbee> I have just started using ubuntu
<persia> Ashish_newbee, Welcome.
<Ashish_newbee> thanks...Persia
<Ashish_newbee> now I wish, if i could contribute to make it better...........
<Ashish_newbee> can you tell me how to I enroll myself for the QA team
<Ashish_newbee> Thanks,   in advance..
<persia> My recommendation is always just to start doing, and let team membership come to you, rather than trying to join teams first.
<persia> If you're up for testing, take a look at some of the links in the topic.  There is always a demand for more testers, and it's a great way to help.
<Ashish_newbee> ohh....can i start like that...???
<Ashish_newbee> alright..if I can start without Enrollment.....I don't mind doing that...
<Ashish_newbee> thanks....Persia
<persia> It's probably useful to sign up for accounts in a few places.  You'll want a launchpad account, and a QA account, but that's all stuff you can do yourself.
<persia> It's also worth subscribing to some mailing lists, to help keep informed about stuff.
<persia> But beyond that, it's mostly a matter of digging in.
<Ashish_newbee> ohh..yeah...
<fader> eeejay: Around?
<eeejay> hey fader
<fader> eeejay: Howdy.  Want to jump on a phone call? :)
<eeejay> fader, sure!
<juanje> hi
<juanje> anyone knows why the TopPanel doens't show up to the ldtp?
<juanje> I see the rest of the apps, but not the gnome-panel
<nagappan> juanje, I could see them
<juanje> ummm
<nagappan> juanje, could you please get me the output of getwindowlist()
<nagappan> juanje, and getapplist() ?
<juanje> one moment
<juanje> In [9]: ldtp.getapplist()
<juanje> Out[9]: [u'epiphany-browser', u'gwibber', u'pidgin']
<juanje> In [10]: ldtp.getwindowlist()
<juanje> Out[10]:
<juanje> [u'frm#ubuntu-testing',
<juanje>  u'frmBuddyList',
<juanje>  u'frmBug588158-guagua(bus)brokeatgcdstrip(general)',
<juanje>  u'frmGwibber',
<juanje>  u'frmFrontPage-mago.ubuntu.com']
<nagappan> juanje, guess after enabling accessibility, you haven't logged out and logged in once ?
<juanje> I did
<juanje> few times
<nagappan> juanje, oops :)
<juanje> I've even rebooted
<nagappan> juanje, wow !
<nagappan> juanje, I'm not sure then
<nagappan> juanje, which Ubuntu version you are using ?
<juanje> that's why it seems so weird for me
<nagappan> juanje, I'm using 9.04 32-bit
<juanje> jaunty
<juanje> nagappan: the same
<nagappan> juanje, next try, could you see gnome-panel in accerciser ?
<juanje> nope
<juanje> I've tried as well
<juanje> it shows the same than ldtp
<juanje> nagappan: thanks, anyway, I'll keep trying. I have to deconect :-/
<nagappan> juanje, I think the issue is in your gnome-panel accessibility related setup, not sure, whom to ping
<nagappan> juanje, sure
<juanje> nagappan: ummmm.... I'll search about it. Thanks
<juanje> bye
<nagappan> juanje, bye
<davmor2> sbeattie: are you about at all?
<sbeattie> davmor2: I am, what's up?
<davmor2> do you by any chance have a spare box with an nvidia gfx chip in it?
<sbeattie> I do, but it's a positively ancient nvidia card.
<sbeattie> so it may or may not be a valid test environment. What issue are you looking at?
<davmor2> sbeattie: the nvidia drivers in hardy .3 seem to only display at 640X480 or 320x240  I just need to know if there are others or if it's my card not being supported, but as the compiz is working I thought it was.
<davmor2> snazzy effects don't look so snazzy with that poorer resolution
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-10
<ara> good morning all :)
<sbeattie> hey ara, welcome back!
<ara> hey sbeattie, thanks!
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-12
<dieresys> Hello everyone. I've been using Karmic and I would like to know if it is useful to report bugs at this instance of the roadmap.
<charlie-tca__> yes, please do
<charlie-tca__> Normally, I give it one to two days to see if they get fixed, then report them
<charlie-tca__> Devs won't fix the bugs they don't know about, though
<dieresys> charlie-tca__: thanks! I was afraid to "flood" Launchpad with know bugs that are been fixed upstream.
<charlie-tca__> They are still syncing some of upstream, so it may happen yet. Usually weekends are slow here for answers, but a bug report will get attention the easiest way.
<charlie-tca__> If you know it is fixed upstream, you can tell that in the bug report.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-13
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> morning all
<moustafa> cr3, fader_, good afternoon
<fader_> moustafa: Hey dude!  How goes it?
<moustafa> It goes rather well, I'd say
<moustafa> how's about you, fader_?
<fader_> moustafa: not bad... busy busy busy
<fader_> :)
<moustafa> fader_: Cool cool.
<fader_> moustafa: You caught me as I'm getting ready to leave for the day :(  Don't be a stranger dude!
<moustafa> fader_ I'll do what I can :)
<fader_> :D
<moustafa> Tale care fader_!
<fader_> You too!
<cr3> moustafa: hey dude, glad to hear it goes rather well
<moustafa> Hey cr3, gotta run, but I was wondering if you'd wanna go out for lunch on Thursday?
<cr3> moustafa: sounds good, I'm available
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-14
 * YokoZar wonders if checkbox requires package.name="" supports virtual packages
<ara> jcollado, ^
<jcollado> YokoZar: Yes, I think so. To verify, you can execute /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/package_resource and grep for the package you're looking for
<jcollado> YokoZar: Anyway, the output of packager_resource is based on "dpkg -l" which I believe includes virtual packages
<YokoZar> jcollado: hmm, nope, dpkg -l doesn't seem to list virtual packages (ie, Provides:)
<YokoZar> The specific problem I have is that I'd like some "or" logic -- is that possible?
<jcollado> YokoZar: Any valid python expression should be valid: package.name == "xxx" or package.name == "yyy"
<YokoZar> ahh good I was hoping that
<YokoZar> now I just need to figure out how my test output managed to completely screw up the parser...
<jcollado> YokoZar: I have never checked though
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3, afternoon ara  how's everyone
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude... hanging in there... you?
<ara> hey davmor2, fader_
<ara> how's everything?
<cr3> davmor2: still trying to change the world and failing at it, what about you?
<davmor2> fader_: sound
<davmor2> ara: Good thanks, how's berlin now you are settled peoperly?
<ara> davmor2, yes, well, more or less, I have to do a lot of paperwork still
<davmor2> cr3: meh you know same annoying me ;)
<ara> but... I think I'll wait until I come back from holidays
<davmor2> ara: :)
<davmor2> don't blame you :)
 * ara needs holidays
<ara> just one more week
<thekorn> ara, you moved to berlin?
<ara> thekorn, yes
<ara> thekorn, for how long, I don't know :)
<thekorn> I mean it is a big step moving from a worl-cup winning country to ... well berlin ;)
<ara> hehehe
<thekorn> cool, have a nice time there, and *alot* of fun
<ara> thanks :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-15
<YokoZar> fader_: ping
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> YokoZar: fader_ won't be on for about another 3ish hours
<YokoZar> ahh time zones
<YokoZar> and staying up late ;)
<davmor2> YokoZar: tell me :)
<fader_> YokoZar: Heh, now it seems that you're away :)
<davmor2> fader_: hey dude
<fader_> davmor2: Yo
<davmor2> fader_, YokoZar I'd offer to take notes and pass them about but there is a system in place for that called email :P
<fader_> davmor2, YokoZar: Heh, no need -- YokoZar already emailed me :)
<davmor2> Yay
<fader_> We'll need to figure out which machines his tests apply to, grab 'em out of the normal automated testing, set up the new tests, etc.  I'll ask Hankyone if he thinks he can start on that tomorrow or Monday once he's online.
<fader_> (I don't want to start anything until after the release meeting tomorrow, as we may need to do some testing before it.)
<fader_> Hankyone: Good morning dude
<cyphermox> Hankyone, curious about the Dell Precision M6500 (201004-5601)
<cyphermox> fader_, I fail, he's not there :P
<fader_> cyphermox: Hehe no worries, we'll grab him later :)
<cyphermox> anyway, according to the invoice, the system has a microphone
<fader_> Yeah, that's what I figured... I read their docs and went through all the customization options and couldn't find a way to get it *without* a mic
<fader_> So I think it probably has one and is not working :(
<YokoZar> fader_: still here?
<fader_> YokoZar: Yep, what's up?
<YokoZar> fader_: I'm wondering if you were able to run the test at least once to confirm it works
<YokoZar> fader_: could even do that locally
<fader_> YokoZar: No, sorry... I haven't touched it yet.  Planning to take a look at it after the release meeting tomorrow though
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-16
<ara> good morning!
<moustafa> cr3, davmor2, fader_ : Jacques Cousteau!
<davmor2> moustafa: hello
<fader_> moustafa: Baguette!
<moustafa> fader_ hon! hon!
 * davmor2 throws in Snails, frogs legs, garlic and onions for good measure
<hggdh> anybody tried the daily server (20100716.2)?
<fader_> hggdh: It doesn't install due to dependency issues
<fader_> hggdh: I didn't report a bug because cyphermox pointed out to me that it's been fixed already :)
<fader_> (Just not respun)
<fader_> hggdh: Is that what you're seeing?
<hggdh> fader_: indeed, thank kyou
<fader_> hggdh: O
<fader_> er
<fader_> hggdh: I'm here for you
<hggdh> fader_: et une baguette...
<fader_> :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> fader_: so another ISO build in the works?
<fader_> hggdh: No idea, actually
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu alternate's are the same way
<sbeattie> hggdh: unless prompted in #ubuntu-release, I kinda doubt they'll respin.
<hggdh> sbeattie: OK, I will drop back to last good spin
<sbeattie> hggdh: well, you could always ask for a respin.
<hggdh> sbeattie: not really needed for me, Eucalyptus is still hosed on this image (I am just adjusting the preseeds, so I can run with an older ISO)
<charlie-tca> Apparently, the only images available today are Ubuntu Daily-live from the 14th
<charlie-tca> hggdh: server has 16.2 available, are they broke?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: yes, dependency issue on bind9 and some others
<charlie-tca> I see.
<hggdh> charlie-tca: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/464612/
<charlie-tca> What a deal! No images for Ubuntu or Xubuntu, broken server images...
<hggdh> heh.  Not a good Friday...
<charlie-tca> If they get the fixes in, though, we could have images tomorrow, huh?
<hggdh> yes indeed
<fader_> Don't think of it as a problem... think of it as an opportunity to test the error messages in the installers :)
<charlie-tca> I was thinking this is a great day to upgrade to maverick, since the images aren't there to test anyway!
<fader_> Hankyone: How are the lucid installs going?
<Hankyone> fader_: all done
<fader_> Hankyone: Cool, feel like trying to break a few? :)
<Hankyone> fader_: sounds fun
<fader_> Hankyone: Here's the PPA that YokoZar pointed me at: https://launchpad.net/~scottritchie/+archive/ppa
<fader_> My guess is you'll need to install all 4 of those packages
<davmor2> Hankyone: Don't believe fader_ he'll have you cleaning up the mess you create after,  that kills all the fun from breaking stuff
<fader_> Hankyone: Can you do that on one of the machines and then do:
<fader_> grep -ir wine-3dmark2000 /usr/share/checkbox
<fader_> And see if anything shows up?
<Hankyone> fader_: Should I install the nvidia drivers first?
<fader_> davmor2: Nah, breaking stuff in the lab is fun 'cos you can always wipe and reinstall :)
<fader_> Hankyone: Yes, please... good catch ;)
<Hankyone> davmor2: Since i'm an intern, if I break something i'll just run :p
<fader_> Hankyone: We need to have the proprietary drivers installed, I think, but the order doesn't matter -- you can install the packages from that PPA first if you prefer
<fader_> Hankyone: Careful, davmor2 is a trained tracker
<Hankyone> I do Parkour so i might stand a chance ;)
<davmor2> Hankyone: No that's the wrong attitude.  What you do is is look wide eyed, open your mouth, and point a fader_ if anyone ask you say I can't believe what he did
<fader_> Hehe
<davmor2> Hankyone: Just snipper you from a high building it's quicker and easier than running after you
<Hankyone> I can dodge bullets, yes i'm that good
<davmor2> haha
<fader_> He is The One!
<davmor2> What he's half a dozen Jet-li's fighting to become the the only survivor?
<fader_> Hankyone: Any luck with the PPA?
<Hankyone> fader_: everything is installed and grep finds a 3dmark line in wine.txt
<fader_> Hankyone: rockin'!
<fader_> Hankyone: I think it's time to fire up checkbox and run that test!
<Hankyone> on it
<fader_> Hankyone: Just run standard checkbox and you can deselect everything except the wine tests
<fader_> No need to run through a full set of tests, I think
<Hankyone> k
<Hankyone> fader_: nothing happens when i start the tests, it grabs the lspci and stuff then moves on to submit the result but fails with the message "inconsistent message" then I click ok and try sending the results again and it did without trouble
<Hankyone> all skipped accord to https://certification.canonical.com/hardware/200910-4254/submission/UTLW56xqb75MB1Q
<fader_> Hankyone: Hmm, and you had the wine tests selected?
<Hankyone> yes
<Hankyone> wine-3dmark2000	wine	Unsupported	Job requirements not met.
<fader_> Aha
<fader_> Hankyone: What are the "requires" and "depends" on that test?  (You should be able to find it by opening /usr/share/checkbox/jobs/wine.txt probably)
<Hankyone> fader_: http://paste2.org/p/917157
<fader_> Hankyone: Cool, thanks.  Can you do an apt-get install of all the packages listed in those requirements?
<fader_> My guess is one or more of them are not installed.
<Hankyone> all right
<Hankyone> Fader_: You were right, both subversion and cabextract were not installed
<fader_> \o/
<Hankyone> wine is running great so far
<fader_> Hankyone: Okay, we probably need to remove the old checkbox files
<fader_> IIRC they're in ~/.cache/checkbox -- if that exists, can you rm -rf it and then re-run checkbox?
<fader_> (If it doesn't exist let me know as we need to find it and remove it)
<Hankyone> fader_: does not exist, could it be /home/<user>/.checkbox?
<fader_> Hankyone: Hmm, try "rm -rf ~/.checkbox ~/.cache/checkbox"
<fader_> That should get anything that's there
<fader_> Go, Hankyone, go!  Crash that system!
 * fader_ does a little 'crash that system' dance.
<Hankyone> fader_: apparently when the screen goes into standby and ubuntu asks for the password, it breaks the 3dmark test
<fader_> Hankyone: breaks as in the test aborts?
<Hankyone> 3dmark pops a box but the text doesn't appear so i don't really know what's going on
<Hankyone> I disabled the screensaver and any power saving feature that might screwup the test on a system so we'll see
<fader_> Hankyone: Perfect
<fader_> Hankyone: We'll see what happens... it may or may not crash the system anyway
<fader_> Those 5 systems that I pointed out to you are a guess... all, none, or some of them might crash, we'll have to wait and see
<fader_> Hankyone: Will you be around on Monday?
<Hankyone> fader_: I will
<fader_> Hankyone: Cool... mind picking up the other systems on that list on Monday and see if any of those crash?
<fader_> You'll probably have to email me and let me know... I'll be in a different time zone
<Hankyone> I ran the test on the others aswell
<fader_> Dude, you rock
<fader_> :D
<Hankyone> No crash except the two that broke because of the login screen, will run it again to make sure
<fader_> Hankyone: Okay, thanks... if none of those crash we'll have to expand our search and see what else we can try :)
<Hankyone> https://certification.canonical.com/hardware/200912-4895/submission/BmP7T04U75Q9lzL/results?form.status=PASS
 * fader_ calls it a week.
<fader_> Have a good one everybody!
<YokoZar> fader_: hey :)
<Hankyone> fader_: take care!
<fader_> YokoZar: Heh, just caught me :)
<fader_> YokoZar: Hankyone tested out the 5 systems that I tracked down in the lab that had nvidia graphics from 2009, but no dice on crashes
<fader_> YokoZar: I'll spread my search parameters a bit and try to find some more likely candidates for him to test
<YokoZar> fader_: Hmm, interesting -- 3dmark was running right?
<fader_> YokoZar: Hankyone claims it was... I have to believe him :)
<YokoZar> fader_: as in it spewed out a 3dmarks number for test results ;)
<Hankyone> YokoZar: It was running great actually
<fader_> YokoZar: E.g. 3dmark2000_3DMark_Result	11664	3D_marks
<fader_> 3dmark2000_CPU_Speed	921	CPU_3D_marks
<YokoZar> Lucid with proprietary drivers?
<fader_> Is that the expected output?
<YokoZar> Yeah, although obviously the numbers vary :)
<fader_> YokoZar: Yep, 10.04 LTS, proprietary nvidia drivers
<YokoZar> Ok, interesting, I'll get some more specific specs on the machines in question, but thanks for doing this :)
<YokoZar> I can extend the test suite to include later 3dmarks too :)
<fader_> YokoZar: Cool, let us know if you find out anything.  As I said I'll try to find some other systems for Hankyone to test... maybe we just got [un]lucky on those particular ones and the next batch will give better results
<YokoZar> Yeah.  It might even be an intermittent crash in some cases, though on at least one machine it was happening every time
<fader_> YokoZar: We might want to end up stealing some of those tests anyway, if you're cool with it... more tests are always a Good Thing :)
<YokoZar> For sure, I'd like these to be a part of the regular process
<YokoZar> and historically Wine has been the most likely thing to crash/freeze X ;)
<fader_> Heheh
<fader_> Yeah, sounds like a good thing to test then
<fader_> Okay, I'm outta here for the weekend... see you folks later!
<fader_> *bamf*
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-18
<mantiena-baltix> It seems there are some problems with Ubuntu 10.04.1 daily builds - there are no new daily-live images since yesterday, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/
<mantiena-baltix> Maybe someone can tell me where I should report issue about missing lucid daily-live cdimages?
<mantiena-baltix> It seems there are some problems with Ubuntu 10.04.1 daily builds - there are no new daily-live images since yesterday, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/
<jpds> mantiena-baltix: The logs are at: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/maverick/
<mantiena-baltix> Btw, it seems the topic of this channel should be changed - Lucid RC ISOs are already tested 3 months ago ;)
<njin> The release of the 10.04.1 is 29/07 so we have time
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-11
<cr3> hi folks, question about submitting test results for the ubuntu distribution: does it make sense to target the results to the distribution itself (ubuntu) in some cases, the distro series (lucid) in other cases, and the distro arch series (lucid i386) in yet other cases?
<fader_> cr3: That's an awfully broad question :)  Do you mean "should I expose this in the UI?"  Because otherwise I think the answer is trivially yes.
<cr3> fader_: it's intended to be broad, think of testing irrespective of any particular implementation other than ubuntu itself that's in dire need of more testing :)
<fader_> I am assuming this is a question relevant to Checkbox or similar tool; if I misunderstood, I apologize.
<fader_> Hmm
<cr3> fader_: the question is broader than just checkbox, which I didn't even have in mind when I asked actually :)
<fader_> cr3: Pondering it I can come up with pretty reasonable justifications for the distro series and the distro arch series, but not for the distro as a whole.  Do you have an example of where you think that might be interesting?
<cr3> fader_: what I did have in mind though are bugtasks in launchpad which can be targetting to projects, project series, distro, distro series but not distro arch series
<charlie-tca> cr3: still yes, since it does depends on the actual tests
<cr3> fader_: the same thought crossed my mind, but then I saw bugs reported directly against the distro here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<charlie-tca> sometimes 386 fails and 64bit passes, sometimes the test is very specific to the release itself, sometimes it is broad, and includes any release
<fader_> I'm also tempted to argue that you could provide all the information for each report and then let the people using the information decide what is relevant and what is not
<fader_> cr3: IMO it's a bug to allow bug reports against the distro :)
<cr3> charlie-tca: do you see these uses cases occuring withing the same test run?
<fader_> The only bug I can think of that is relevant to the distro is Bug 1, but even that should probably be put into some sort of metaproject
<charlie-tca> depends on what actually fails, doesn't it?
<cr3> fader_: maybe the reason for reporting bugs against the distro is to lower the barrier to entry: when in doubt, here's a catchall
<charlie-tca> today you have an update-manager bug, it is in both arches, specific to oneiric only
<mvo> charlie-tca: what is the issue with update-manager?
<charlie-tca> tomorrow you might have the same bug, in 386 only
<cr3> charlie-tca: you can't report a bug against an arch though
<charlie-tca> but you can tag it arch specific
<fader_> cr3: Sure, I suspect it's about 20% to lower the barrier for reporting and 80% because "that's just how Launchpad works".  But I'd not use historical reasons as a justification for doing it that way in the future
<charlie-tca> breaking things down individually can cause things to get lost in the breakdowns
<cr3> charlie-tca: that's different from a distro series though, one is unstructured and the other is structured. however, I appreciate your point that there might sometimes be a need to report against an arch, thanks!
<charlie-tca> seaching on update-manager, I get all bugs for it. I can limit the search using i386 or amd64 in tags
<fader_> ^^ that's an example of what I was meaning earlier -- gather the data and let it be filterable if it is relevant
<cr3> charlie-tca: that's a weird thing in launchpad that if I report a bug against a project series, I can't see it under the project itself even though it's a container of serieses
<cr3> charlie-tca: what if bugs could only be reported against a distro (ubuntu) or a project (checkbox), and the rest of the data would be in tags like "lucid", "i386", "trunk", etc.?
 * cr3 finds that somewhat appealing but is scared :(
 * cr3 scares easily
<charlie-tca> I don't much like that idea
<cr3> charlie-tca: hm, I would've expected you to like the idea the most actually. why do you like the idea of tags for the architecture but not for the series?
<charlie-tca> It could make the tags multi-lines long, and most users do not know how to use them
<charlie-tca> Have you seen some of the user tags?
<cr3> charlie-tca: so why not structure the architecture then instead of leaving it to the whim of users putting it in tags?
<cr3> charlie-tca: some of the tags I've seen are insane, I can't make heads or tails of 'em
<charlie-tca> They think that is a field just for them to put anything they want.
<charlie-tca> I like being able to look at a specific package, and see all the bugs for it there
<charlie-tca> I also like being able to see just 386, just 64bit, and just xubuntu bugs, because I can filter on the tag
<cr3> charlie-tca: what would you think of these three use cases:
<charlie-tca> If all bugs were against Ubuntu, how would you ever find a bug against modem-manager?
<cr3> 1. when looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu, you would see all bugs for all series and all architectures
<cr3> 2. when looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid, you would see all bugs for that series for all architectures
<charlie-tca> Why you you ever want to see all 100,000 + bugs at one time?
<cr3> 3. when looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386, you would see all bugs for that series and that architecture
<charlie-tca> and how would you see the bugs for a specific package?
<cr3> charlie-tca: project and project series would behave the same as described above:
<cr3> 1. when looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/checkbox, you would see all bugs for all series
<cr3> 2. when looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/checkbox/trunk, you would see all bugs for that series
<charlie-tca> That sounds like a lot more work for triagers and developers, really.
<cr3> to be more explicit, the difference with the current behavior is that /ubuntu does not show bugs targetted specifically to /ubuntu/lucid... and similar behavior for projects
<charlie-tca> We already have hundreds of bugs reported against Ubuntu, that have to be re-assigned to the proper packages
<charlie-tca> We don't have enough people to re-assign every bug reported, there's 1000+ everyday
<charlie-tca> At least now we have better than 50% chance the reporter willg et the package right
<cr3> so what I'm hearing is that being able to target bugs is specifically as possible from the start would be useful, and the same would apply to test results if such a thing existed :)
<charlie-tca> The more complicated it becomes, the less chance of getting them right, and the more workload for those who need to find their bugs
<cr3> s/is specifically/as specifically/
<charlie-tca> In my opinion, yes
<cr3> charlie-tca: so if there was a distro arch series target (/ubuntu/lucid/i386 for example), that would be preferable than having a tag, right?
<charlie-tca> It would limit those who know to use it, and make it harder to keep straight, I think
<charlie-tca> I think that would result in a lot more work
<cr3> ok, so two levels of indirection (project/distro and release/series) is a good compromise to keep things simple, as opposed to having a third level for architecture in the case of distro series, right?
<charlie-tca> I really don't want to see a ton of bugs against that instead of the package itself
<charlie-tca> right
<cr3> charlie-tca: and whatever we can do to target a project rather than a distro series would also be useful, right?
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> I think so
<charlie-tca> project being package specific, right?
<cr3> charlie-tca: your experience is most valuable, much appreciated :)
<cr3> charlie-tca: I'm not sure I fully understand the multiple relationships between a package and a project in launchpad, it's been explained to me with sven diagrams but it's still complicated
<cr3> charlie-tca: but I think we're more or less talking about the same thing :)
<charlie-tca> I don't understand all of it either. I just know if I want to see the bugs in something like abiword, I don't want to see all the bugs in 386 or 64
<charlie-tca> I want "abiword" only, I don't care if they showed up in any release
<cr3> charlie-tca: but you won't see bugs in /ubuntu/+source/abiword though, ie downstream bugs which might very well affect your upstream abiword project
<cr3> in other words, you need to look in two places to get very similar information
<charlie-tca> right.
<charlie-tca> But upstream does not really want to see everything reported downstream
<charlie-tca> most of the time, anyway
<charlie-tca> UPstream could include bugs from any distribution, ubuntu will only include bugs downstream cares about
<charlie-tca> I think, ideally, as upstream, I would like a way to say "show me all the bugs in every distribution reported in launchpad" but at the same time, how do I get it to include all the bugs in fedora bugzilla, or OpenSuse bugzilla, or ...
<charlie-tca> I don't think downstream bugs should ever show up automatically in the upstream bug tracker.
<cr3> charlie-tca: if we started reporting test results, to see what works in addition to what doesn't work, do you think the same principles as for bugs would apply?
<cr3> (here's a sneak preview of what I have in mind: http://ec2-50-18-75-140.us-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com/)
<charlie-tca> I don't know about breaking results down that far.
<charlie-tca> I think it can be beneficial, but I don't like more than about once a week.
<charlie-tca> I am using http://2tu.us/3ebn for Xubuntu daily testing, which is working for us.
<charlie-tca> I think getting both sides of the test is helpful, most of the time, because if you don't what worked, how do you know what is really tested today?
<cr3> fader_: how would you feel if you *had* to report results against a fined grained project series (checkbox trunk) or a distro arch series (lucid i386), but you *could* generate reports for a coarser grained project (just checkbox), distro series (lucid) or distro even (all of ubuntu)
<cr3> charlie-tca: that's exactly the intend of that results tracker site. the way I see it: bugs are a measure of sickness, tests a measure of health :)
<fader_> cr3: I don't follow... if I have the option of generating coarse-grained reports, how do I have to report against fine-grained project series, etc.?
<cr3> charlie-tca: another intent is that it breaks my heart to see lots of teams coming up with all kinds of ways to track their testing efforts, like your spreadsheet for example. it would be nice to consolidate that in a single location for everyone to share the results and get a general overview of what actually works out there
<charlie-tca> Yes, but as a unsupported flavour, most of the time, we are left on our own to do such things
<cr3> fader_: in other words, strict on what goes in, flexible on what comes out. makes more sense?
<fader_> cr3: Ah, got it -- I was confused by "report" the verb and "report" the noun :)
<cr3> charlie-tca: why isn't there https://launchpad.net/xubuntu?
<fader_> cr3: That's what I [think I] am advocating for... data comes in fine-grained but then can be viewed more coarsely if needed
<fader_> Or useful
<charlie-tca> I don't know why
<fader_> With the caveat that we should provide tools that automate the data collection as far as possible -- nobody should have to fill out a three page form to submit a bug report
<cr3> ironically, that seems like the opposite of my general approach for interfaces: be flexible on what you accept and be strict on what you return :)
<fader_> (This is the royal "we", obviously ;) )
<cr3> charlie-tca: there is no kubuntu either, there's something I don't quite understand then
<charlie-tca> but we have ~xubuntu-team, ~xubuntu-meta, etc
<charlie-tca> I think we all fall under Ubuntu, but I am not sure
<cr3> charlie-tca: that makes sense, thanks for the explanation. I also found xubuntu-desktop, but I still think it would be nice to have just /xubuntu under launchpad.net
<charlie-tca> I don't understand all that, myself.
<cr3> fader_: I'm allergic to forms, so your concerns are probably safe with me
<charlie-tca> cr3: it might be because when launchpad started, it was ubuntu only?
 * cr3 needs one of those bracelets: severe allergies to forms and stupidity
<fader_> cr3: It just seems to me that you're frequently going to have cases where you just don't know if the arch is relevant until you start looking at the data that has come in.  Stuff that is trivial to get like that is better to have and not need than need and not have.
<charlie-tca> +1 fader_
<cr3> fader_: dude, you're making sense!
<fader_> Whoa, everybody agrees with me... time to change position!
<fader_> BUGS SHOULD ONLY BE EXPRESSED IN TERMS OF COLORS AND SMELLS
 * charlie-tca going hide pretty soon. After all this, fader_ sums it up in two sentences :)
<fader_> Bug against checkbox: blue and cabbage
<fader_> charlie-tca: Hehe
<brendand> i've got one in unity that definitely smells of cheese
<brendand> not sure what color it is though
<fader_> brendand: Shh, that's just cr3
<brendand> probably blue
<cr3> fader_: I always found it curious that we have such a limited vocabulary specifically for smells, it mostly seems to consist of comparisons to other things
<davmor2> fader_: so to get developer attention the critical bug would be brown, pie smell right?
<brendand> really? didn't know xchat had smell-o-vision
<fader_> Mmm... pie
<fader_> brendand: Be grateful you don't have that extension installed
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-12
<cr3> fader_: hey dude, might you have a moment to pick your brains again about reporting test results?
<fader_> cr3: Not right this second... can I ping you this afternoon?
<cr3> fader_: sure
<cr3> fader_: wait, you're actually busy or just pretending? :)
<fader_> cr3: Cool, ping me if I forget :)
<fader_> cr3: Lots of meetings today :/
<cr3> fader_: I feel for you man, may the force be with you
 * fader_ hugs cr3.
<fader_> cr3: I have a couple of minutes now... what's up?
<cr3> fader_: ok, so yesterday, we talked about targetting test results to the finnest grain: project series and distro arch series, for example
<fader_> Right
<cr3> I incremenent a sequent sequence number within each target, so that you can easily refer to each test run
<cr3> for example, you might have /ubuntu/lucid/i386/testrun/1 and /ubuntu/lucid/amd64/testrun/1, which would refer to different test runs because the targets are different
<cr3> make sense so far?
<fader_> Yep, with you so far
<davmor2> cr3: he isn't his eyes are all glazed over honest
<cr3> fader_: so, my concern is related to usability when generating coarser grained reports where /ubuntu/lucid/testruns would have duplicate sequence numbers, albeit for different architectures
<fader_> cr3: How exposed to the end user are these URLs (or whatever) going to be?  If there is a reasonable UI for navigating results I think it won't be as big a deal
<fader_> i.e. anyone who is at the level of hacking on the URL to get the data they want will likely understand what's going on
<cr3> fader_: I want the urls to be meaningful and paste friendly, I'm usually quite picky about that
<fader_> If there's a UI that lets me as a user say "I want to see the test results for all architectures on this test run" and not manually build a URL, I won't be confused
<fader_> cr3: My gut feeling is that you're still okay with this, even with duplicate sequence numbers
<cr3> fader_: however, even outside the urls, I can see myself exposing the sequence number just like launchpad does for bug numbers
<cr3> fader_: have a look here for example: http://ec2-50-18-75-140.us-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com/checkbox
<fader_> You could always go with some sort of GUID or alplanumeric that's obviously not a sequence number, which solves this conceptually but breaks predictability for other tools
<cr3> fader_: this is for a project target, but you could imagine there might be duplicate sequence numbers in the future when I target to project series and same would apply to distroarchseries of course
<cr3> fader_: I made special effort to make that sequence number context specific to be meaningful, it's not just a straightforward database primary key
<fader_> cr3: Have you considered the launchpad approach of never repeating sequence numbers at all?  There's only one bug 12345, not a bug 12345 in checkbox and a different bug 12345 in gwibber
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?) (heat: 4)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<fader_> Or isdnutils in this case ;)
<infinity> fader_: Actually, the LP bug approach is the have subtasks on a single bug, to be fair.
<fader_> infinity: Indeed, but those aren't given numbers that are exposed to the user, at least that I can see
<infinity> fader_: Which gives you /ubuntu/lucid/testrun/1/amd64 and /ubuntu/lucid/testrun/1/i386, conceptually.
<cr3> fader_: I see test runs as flyweight bugs, much lighter and therefore likely to be far more numerous
<infinity> fader_: (ie: sequence re-use is still there, but you're making the arch/task a child of the sequence instead of a parent, eliminating the illusion of duplicates)
<fader_> infinity: I suspect that breaks cr3's model, but I'll let him fight you or not as he chooses :)
<infinity> cr3: You're probably seeing them less as bugs at all, and more like build records (again, looking at it from LP's external UI's POV)
<fader_> cr3: Let me think about it for a bit.  I suspect I'll still come back and say that I don't think it's really a problem, but maybe I'll change my mind.
<cr3> infinity: unfortunately, I'm not familiar with build records, I've mostly been inspiring myself from lp.(registry|bugs|answers)
<cr3> infinity: how can I get a quick idea of how build records work?
<infinity> cr3: Well, you have one source record, representing the actual source upload (or, perhaps from your POV, one testrun)
<infinity> cr3: Then multiple build records, one per DAS.
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/1:2.8.0-1ubuntu1
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/1:2.8.0-1ubuntu1/+build/2581140
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/1:2.8.0-1ubuntu1/+build/2581141
<infinity> For example.
<infinity> The URIs are horribly undiscoverable, and that's (I'd argue) a design flaw.
<infinity> But it would be easy enough to solve, to just not expose the PK in the URI design by default.
<cr3> infinity: that bigass number at the end is just the same postgres SERIAL used across all builds, right?
<infinity> cr3: Yeah.
<cr3> infinity: I like my urls to have some level of predictability and, looking at how people work, it seems that lots of people like to play with them
<fader_> Ugh, on reflection I do start to see how this could be confusing if you don't actually care about the arch... I'd have two (or more) testrun/1 results in the same report and that is just weird
<fader_> But I think you're in a rock and a hard place here... predictable URLs or sensible sequential numbering
<infinity> Anyhow, I would never suggest anyone duplicate soyuz UI design, cause it had none. ;)
<fader_> Hehe
<cr3> infinity: so, since I'm trying to represent test runs in a launchpad'ish way, I think it would be nice for someone to see /checkbox/testruns/1 and just change the number if they want
<infinity> More just implying that your one-to-many and many-to-one can be swapped to perhaps make things more intuitive, if that makes sense.
<cr3> s/in a launchpad'ish way/in a launchpad'ish way for those things that were actually designed/
<fader_> infinity: But I think you'd have to keep popping back farther and farther... what if you don't care about the distro series either?
<fader_> /ubuntu/testrun/1/lucid/i386
<fader_> Or even worse, testrun/1/ubuntu/lucid/i386
<fader_> If there were only one way you'd care to slice and dice the data it'd be pretty trivial, but I'm not sure that's the case
<cr3> fader_: launchpad pillars dictate that the beginning of the url must refer to one of: product, product group, distro, ~person, ~team, +action
<cr3> fader_: I've yet to come across anything useful being trivial to come up with, even pie was probably not easy as pie (that sucked) to come up with
<fader_> :)
<fader_> cr3: But LP uses unique IDs down those pillars, which you're looking to avoid, right?
<cr3> fader_: just because I'm dealing with a different scale, like those builders pointed out by infinity, showing a number like 2581141 for the first testrun of a projectseries or a distroseries seems weird
<cr3> fader_: I'm also dealing with a different target audience, people don't really look at builders whereas I'm hoping people will care enough about the quality of ubuntu to look at test results. that still remains to be seen though, I might find out people only care about what doesn't work rather than what also works
<fader_> cr3: I don't know that it looks any weirder than showing a number like 2581141 as the first bug of a project
 * cr3 still needs to think about actionable outcomes from testing, like this area of ubuntu has been demonstrated to be in dire need of testing...
<cr3> fader_: bugs are a bit different though because of the relationship between bugs and bug tasks: bugs can be retargetted whereas testruns cannot, they are a snapshot in time
<fader_> cr3: Hmm, so in your URL examples above, is the "1" the testrun ID and then would have result IDs beneath it?  e.g. /ubuntu/lucid/i386/testruns/1/results/1
<cr3> fader_: I'm not sure yet but I'm thinking of using a sequence number on a target basis for test runs but the test case name for test results
<fader_> Ah
<cr3> fader_: ie, something users have the most chance of understanding some meaning
<fader_> cr3: Yeah, I'm going back to "let me think about it".  I don't immediately see a way of solving this for the general case in a way that satisfies your deep need for pretty URLs
<fader_> :)
<cr3> fader_: at the risk of overthinking this, I could also get some implementation out the door and we could then try kicking the tires a bit
<fader_> cr3: True, it may not really be that big a deal
<fader_> Get Charline to do some user testing :)
<cr3> I like what Jamu once said: designing is expensive, refactoring is cheap. unfortunately, that takes most of the fun out of my work
<cr3> fader_: I'm not a big fan of the usability testing done in millbank, it's all very ivory tower. we should be able to do usability testing ourselves with the help of the community, it might not be as perfect as done by experts but we'll certainly find a few low hanging fruits
<cr3> fader_: I actually did some usability testing during the rally in dublin and it turned out very well
<cr3> fader_: next time, I'll try remote usability testing... can't wait!
<fader_> \o/
<fader_> Okay, lunchtime for me
<hakimsheriff> Hello everybody
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-13
<alourie> good morning
<jibel> You have an ATI or nVidia graphics card ? You can help in testing it on Oneiric.
<jibel> Read the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/ProprietaryDrivers/Oneiric/VideoDrivers
<jibel> and submit your results on the tracker http://xorg.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<brendand> jibel - cool, I do
<brendand> ATI
<hggdh> jibel: please add me to the Xorg testers; also...
<hggdh> jibel: on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/ProprietaryDrivers/Oneiric/VideoDrivers <- wouldn't it be better to run 'sudo lspci -v' to get the capabilities?
<jibel> hggdh, you're right. I'm updating the page.
<jibel> if the wiki allows me to log in of course.
<jibel> done
<hggdh> jibel: (and I would hope you would have called it a day ;-) -- any special package for dual-monitor bugs?
<hggdh> or under nVidia?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-14
<xdatap1> hi jibel
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-15
<brendand> cr3 - further error after doing the workaround you suggested for the previous error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644787/
<brendand> i'm on Oneiric
<cr3> brendand: dpkg -l launchpad-results-developer-dependencies, is it fully installed?
<brendand> :/ perhaps not
<brendand> brendand@brendan-6930p:~/src/launchpad-results/trunk$ dpkg -l launchpad-results-developer-dependencies
<brendand> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<brendand> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<brendand> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<brendand> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<brendand> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<brendand> ii  launchpad-resu 0.3-1~ppa0.11. Meta-package for Launchpad Results developer
<cr3> brendand: just the "ii" line would be enough :)
<cr3> brendand: what about the python-psycopg2 package, is that fully installed? it should be a dependency of launchpad-results-developer-dependencies but we should make sure
<brendand> cr3: sure is
<cr3> brendand: interesting, in the source tree, run ./bin/py and then: import psycopg2
<brendand> cr3: aha
<brendand> Traceback (most recent call last):
<brendand>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<brendand>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/psycopg2/__init__.py", line 69, in <module>
<brendand>     from _psycopg import BINARY, NUMBER, STRING, DATETIME, ROWID
<brendand> ImportError: can't import mx.DateTime module
<cr3> brendand: might be a problem in oneiric then
<cr3> brendand: you have the very latest packages from oneiric, right?
<persia> If you have aptitude installed, the output of `aptitude search ~c` may reveal packages not quite in the ideal state.
<cr3> brendand: do you have python-egenix-mxdatetime installed?
<brendand> cr3: seem to
<cr3> brendand: just to make sure, can you run ./bin/py and then: import mx.DateTime
<brendand> cr3: can you run dpkg -L python-psycopg2 | grep tz
<brendand> cr3: that import statement you asked me to run worked
<cr3> brendand: /usr/share/pyshared/psycopg2/tz.py
<brendand> cr3: ok, that's the same i have
<cr3> brendand: can you pastebin the output of: ldd /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/psycopg2/_psycopg.so
<brendand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644803/
<cr3> brendand: thanks, I'll try installing oneiric and see if I can reproduce the problem with psycopg2
<brendand> cr3: and conversely i'll boot up my natty system and make sure it does work there :)
<cr3> brendand: awesome, thanks!
<cr3> brendand: I suspect we're hitting a multi-arch support problem in psycopg2 on oneiric, let me know how it goes on natty and I'll submit a patch to psycopg2
<brendand> cr3: hmm, for some reason i still get the same error i mentioned in the bug report on natty, even if i 'touch buildout-templates/placeholder.txt' and do make build again
<cr3> brendand: did you touch placeholder.txt or placeholder.txt.in?
<brendand> gah
<brendand> forgot about the .in
<brendand> cr3: you'll be glad to hear natty is okay
<cr3> brendand: I reported bug #811115 against psycopg2 for now while I try to get an sbuild environment on oneiric for attempting to patch the package
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811115 in psycopg2 (Ubuntu) "[oneiric] ImportError: can't import mx.DateTime module (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811115
<jibel> Could anyone with privileges changes the topic to "Currently testing Lucid 10.04.3 LTS candidates | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com | nVidia/ATI Proprietary Drivers | http://xorg.qa.ubuntu.com"
<jibel> pedro_, are you allowed to do that ?
<pedro_> not sure
<pedro_> m nop
<jibel> pedro_, :( thanks for trying
<pedro_> " You are not authorized to perform this operation."
<pedro_> np
<patdk-wk> well, you have to be op'd first :)
<pedro_> right that's why i've executed /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-testing
<pedro_> and that was the output
<patdk-wk> oh :)
<patdk-wk> hungry
<mvo> fwiw, the current failure in my auto-upgrader tester is that it can't find the rootfs when booting anymore
<patdk-wk> 4 more hours till launchpad builds my packages :(
<tamran> hi there.  I'm curious how I can change the lightdm theme to the unity one?  instructions are clear to test it but how do I make it boot into that theme?
<njin> ubuntu-it-women
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-16
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<PaoloRotolo> hi all
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-09
<me4oslav> brendand roadmr Guys, I am almost done with the home screen redesign :) A few minor hiccups to iron out are all thats left :P
<roadmr> me4oslav: awesome, thanks :)
<me4oslav> Ok, roadmr brendand, here it is: http://i.imgur.com/klxsw.png And before you've asked NO the white borders around the top banner can't be removed :/
<me4oslav> And NO, the banner is hardcoded (as it was before) and it is to stay, because of Ambiance and Unico faults :/
<brendand> me4oslav, i think the border can be removed - but make the merge request and we'll have a look
<me4oslav> brendand Sure, let me just finish dinner. Btw, do I do the MR in the standard way - "bzr commit" and the "bzr push" ?
<brendand> me4oslav, well push to your own branch and then create a merge proposal to lp:checkbox
<brendand> me4oslav, don't just push to lp:checkbox
<me4oslav> brendand OK :) I call that standard MR ... dunno why
<me4oslav> brendand roadmr  there you go w/ the MR :) https://code.launchpad.net/~kokoto-java/checkbox/new-QT-home-screen/+merge/114021
<phillw> balloons: ping
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-10
<Letozaf__> Hello my name is Carla
<Letozaf__> Yesterday I tested the daily iso of Quantal and encountered a bug
<Letozaf__> I reported it here:
<Letozaf__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1022726
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1022726 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Wrong drive letter during install of Quantal Alpha 2" [Undecided,New]
<Letozaf__> I would like to know if I have to try continuing to install even if the letter of my Hard drive
<Letozaf__> is wrong
<Letozaf__> or if I can consider the test ended this way
<me4oslav> brendand roadmr did any of you guys checked this? https://code.launchpad.net/~kokoto-java/checkbox/new-QT-home-screen/+merge/114021
<roadmr> me4oslav: yes, cr3 also had a look, thanks for replying to his information request
<roadmr> me4oslav: could you fix the ABBA string in qt/checkbox-qt.ui? I notice you said it "doesn't count" but as it is, it will still be present. One thing you could do is revert your changes to that file: bzr revert qt/checkbox-qt.ui
<roadmr> me4oslav: then commit and push to the same launchpad branch, changes should be reflected automatically
<roadmr> me4oslav: I'd wait for cr3 to have a look at your explanation for the changes - I'm pretty sure he will grill you about the string for the 'Confirm' button
<roadmr> me4oslav: cr3 should be here in one or two hours :)
<me4oslav> roadmr, so 1st "bzr revert qt/checkbox-qt.ui" then "bzr commit" and than "bzr push lp:~ ..." right?
<roadmr> me4oslav: yep!
<brendand> roadmr, revert is only going to pull back to the last commit right?
<roadmr> brendand: er, yes, I think you're right :/
<roadmr> me4oslav: ok, so no bzr revert please :/
<roadmr> me4oslav: oh! never mind, it's fixed now, you did the right thing :)
<me4oslav> roadmr ... I figured that "revert" sounded like a "be all end all" command and did not used it. Editing the file manually
<me4oslav> than "commit" then "push"
<roadmr> me4oslav: well if you specify a particular file, it only reverts that one
<roadmr> me4oslav: I was wrong anyway (brendand pointed it out), but you can have it revert to a specific revision, bzr revert -r 483 qt/checkbox-qt.ui would have done the trick
<me4oslav> roadmr that sounds logical, but then in this case it was easier (and safer) for me to edit it manually :) Anyway, now I'll wait for cr3 to show up
<me4oslav> Ahhh, charming cr3 is here. I just needed to talk to him :)
<cr3> me4oslav: how so?
<me4oslav> cr3, about this: https://code.launchpad.net/~kokoto-java/checkbox/new-QT-home-screen/+merge/114021 You did requested more info yeterday and removal of the ABBA string and I fixed those
<cr3> me4oslav: right, I still need to test your changes and validate that "the new banner fits Ambiance (the default theme) so much better"
<cr3> me4oslav: this is rather subjective, so I will take the time to get feedback from others. what I've heard so far is that the letters are way too big, but I did point out that you seem to follow the guidelines for naming the project with the ubuntu logo and all
<me4oslav> cr3, no worries, take your time :) If you find ANYTHING wrong with that banner, tell me, I will fix it
<cr3> me4oslav: does that sound fair enough?
<cr3> me4oslav: cool, I appreciate how responsive you were on the review. would you mind if I follow up directly in your merge request in launchpad, if I have more questions for example?
<cr3> me4oslav: also note that your merge request came quite a bit as a surprise, giving a heads up might've prevented some whiplash effect :)
<me4oslav> cr3 - of course :)
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> phillw, :-)
<phillw> hi balloons a quick Q. re: new Q kernel?
<balloons> ok, what's up?
<phillw> is the kernel mentioned at http://pastebin.com/GFd8pxnf purely dependant on asking people to use the PPA? It's just so I can give the correct information to the L-QA people.
<balloons> I'm not sure what you mean as purely dependant
<balloons> that ppa is intended for precise users
<phillw> as in, do they need to enable the ppa to get it?
<balloons> the quantal kernel gets pushed to quantal itself
<balloons> so it depends on which distro your on
<balloons> if your running quantal, your getting the new kernels
<balloons> if not, partiticpate in the 'call for testing' using that ppa
<balloons> make sense?
<phillw> ah, thanks, so for the L-QA people testing the new kernel on 12.04 it is needed.
<phillw> I expected it to be on the kernel iso tracker for 12.04 updated kernel, or is this in advance of it being placed on there?
<balloons> phillw, heh.. I'm confused again but what your asking
<balloons> btw, how did the test go?
<phillw> balloons: I'm also a little confused, I'm not quite sure what they're asking for. If it is a Q kernel for P, then shouldn't it be on the kernel tracker as opposed to a PPA?
<phillw> The day of the test was a nightmare from start to end. Given the weather situation and what it had done to the trains, I should have taken the chance to re-schedule.
<phillw> I failed miserably.
<balloons> phillw, I'm really sorry to hear that. Are you going to keep at it?
<balloons> it is the Q kernel for P
<balloons> it's in a ppa, and the results and instructions, etc are in the tracker here: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/223/builds
<phillw> balloons: I've still got my 100% pass record for RHCSA :) I'm applying for those jobs. There are quite a few of them about; even nicer, they ask for knowledge of RH & Ubutnu linux's :D
<balloons> phillw, well that's good to hear.. and you've got both :-)
<balloons> does that make sense on the tracker now?
<balloons> I hope we're all coming in clear, heh
<phillw> balloons: does this make sense to you? http://pastebin.com/AEtzNJZh
<balloons> phillw, perhaps this post of mine would help
<balloons> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/07/call-for-testing-1210-kernel-on-1204.html
<phillw> yikes!!!!
<balloons> I see a couple lubuntu folks on the list here and in the results actually I think :-) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Kernel
<phillw> balloons: what the L-QA team get up to is always a wonder to me :) As we both know, they are not just lubuntu testers :)
<balloons> nope.. they are pure awesome
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> I'll simply make them aware of your posting. Saves me explaining stuff :DF
<balloons> lol
<balloons> It's hard sometimes trust me
<balloons> trying to communicate and say things over again.. you get confused
<balloons> quite quite easily
<phillw> balloons: trust is not the issue, trying to keep L-QA mailing list "quiet" but condensing important information to them is. L-QA  mailing list was going to be having some changes, but one of the guys pointed out a better way.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-11
<jamespage> jibel, gema: OK my seed update yesterday broken the server tomcat ISO tests...
<jamespage> it did not behave exactly how I thought it was going to
<gema> jamespage: do you mean that there is a server failure due to your change today?
<jamespage> gema, yep
<gema> jamespage: can you point me to the failing job?
<jamespage> gema, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/quantal-server-amd64_tomcat-server/45/
<gema> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/quantal-server-amd64_tomcat-server/ <- this?
<jamespage> snap
<gema> haha, got it, thanks
<gema> jamespage: do you want us to raise a bug?
<gema> jamespage: I'd like to attach a bug to the failure , for consistency
<jamespage> gema, I need to check with cjwatson - but I think its blocked on bug 1009579
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009579 in tomcat7 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] tomcat7 (replaces tomcat6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009579
<gema> jamespage: so the failure is also due to that problem?
<jamespage> gema, like I said I'm not sure
<jamespage> I believed that the seed change should just work and the MIR could follow
<jamespage> but that does not appear to be the case
<gema> jamespage: ok, who is on the case?
<jamespage> gema, I am
<gema> jamespage: ok, keep us posted
<gema> jamespage: jibel is on holidays, babyface_ and I are watching jenkins
<gema> jamespage: I will attach that bug to the job until we know more, that way I can track progress
<gema> jamespage: and everyone knows we are working on it
<jamespage> gema, sure
<jamespage> I can always revert the seed change if need be and restore tomcat6
<gema> jamespage: ok, let me know if you do that, so that we can rerun
<gema> jamespage: we aim at fixing these problems within the hour, the only caveat being that it is not always easy
<gema> jamespage: if reverting the change will give us a clue on whether the problem is on the test or on tomcat, I'd go for it
<jamespage> gema, the issue is that the tomcat7 packages are not on the ISO - so my seed change broke it
<jamespage> the test is giving the correct result - tomcat is not installed
<gema> jamespage: and tomcat should be on the iso, right?
<jamespage> gema, yep!
<gema> jamespage: ok, I am getting there, hold on x) does bug 1009579 mention that tomcat is not there?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009579 in tomcat7 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] tomcat7 (replaces tomcat6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009579
<gema> jamespage: because that didn't strike me as what it says when I read it
<jamespage> gema, no but the fact that the tomcat7 packages are not yet in main is *I think* the reason they did not get on the ISO
<jamespage> if that is the case completing that MIR will fix the issue
<jamespage> but that might take longer than one hour
<gema> jamespage: indeed, I have added a comment to the bug
<gema> jamespage: we seem to have lost all the care for the current iso being sound
<gema> jamespage: not because of this, but there are all sorts of problems ongoing
<jamespage> gema, ah - I see
<gema> jamespage: I need to talk to pgraner about it :)
<gema> jamespage: wasn't there a way to leave the old tomcat there until the new one is ready?
<jamespage> gema, yeah - not update the seed I think
<jamespage> but like I said this was not the behaviour I expected
<gema> jamespage: ok
<jamespage> gema, choices
<jamespage> 1) I can back the seed change out and we can respin (but I would consider that overkill - it breaks one small part of server only)
<jamespage> 2) I can wait until jdstrand comes online and see if he can review today - in which case it could be OK tomorrow/or with a respin once promoted
<gema> jamespage: let's go for option 2 and if it cannot happen today or tomorrow, we go for option 1?
<jamespage> gema, sounds OK to me
<gema> jamespage: ack
<balloons> hmm
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> hey phillw
<phillw> balloons: do I have permission to 'up' bug 1007394 to critical?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1007394 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Quantal daily fails to complete installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007394
<phillw> as complete show stopper, it does fall in that classification
<phillw> If a 2nd person is required to confirm Lars' work, I'll try to grab an image overnight, but my broadband is suffering from intermittent drop outs.
<balloons> phillw, was this in the release notes for alpha 2?
<phillw> we did not have an alpha2 for ppc-alternate because of the complete failure.
<balloons> right, but I wonder if it made the release notes
<balloons> at any rate, I was going to bring it up this week with the release team
<balloons> but of course, we should get it confirmed first
<phillw> I doubt it would have done. I think only those that were released made it. let me go check.
<balloons> once confirmed, it's definitely a  showstopper
<phillw> No, it was not included.
<phillw> I'll ask on the ppc forum to see if someone can confirm. I'll also try downloading an iso myself and un packing the old ppc that lives here.
<stgraber> commented
<stgraber> as it stands we have no clue whether it's even an mdadm issue, hopefully the lsof or ls output will help clarify that
<balloons> stgraber, thanks :-)
<phillw> stgraber: thanks
<stgraber> it looks like it's just stuck in infinite I/O wait which can be caused by a lot of different things, usually hardware/kernel related
<phillw> I'm sure lars is more than happy to provide anything that help you that he is able to.
<phillw> although of course, it may be faster for me to write the entire iso down in binary format with the way my link is :(
<balloons> no zsync?
<balloons> I don't have ppc hardware or I'd help
<phillw> balloons: the problem is that the adsl link keeps resetting, this is annoying normally but pretty fatal for downloads of isos !
<balloons> wget -c ;-)
<balloons> but yes
<balloons> and I wish you luck
<phillw> I wget's it on to the SII server.
<phillw> it is faster to download from there than the ubuntu servers. The *really* odd thing is that the server gets a really fast link into the iso backbone of ~ 2MB/s, and can then furnish more quickly to me.
<phillw> I'm using my 3G device now. It hammers my data allowance, but from memory my 28 days is about up (I have PAYG) so it will need a top up come weekend anyway and I'm not going away this weekend.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-12
<jamespage> gema, I think the tomcat smoke tests should sort themselves out tomorrow - I updated the last bit today...
<jamespage> sorry thats taken so long - its been a bit of a learning exercise for me!
<gema> jamespage: no problem! one think less to worry about :D
<gema> jamespage: in any case, you made it to my release report
<gema> ;)
 * jamespage hopes that was in a good way :-)
<gema> jamespage: haha, the bug, but yeah, I will mention your rescuing of jenkins too
<jamespage> ta
<me4oslav> cr3 are you here? :) I have a new home screen banner for you :P
<roadmr> me4oslav: hi! well you could add it to your existing merge request and resubmit (just add a comment to the MR explaining the changes and select "resubmit" in the "type" dropbox)
<me4oslav> roadmr I know :) I will do that, I was just making cr3's irc blinking :)
<roadmr> me4oslav: oh, sneaky :)
<cr3> me4oslav: I've become immune to blinking from ignoring roadmr all the time :)
<me4oslav> cr3 lol! :D cheeky
<cr3> me4oslav: seriously though, please feel free to add to your existing merge request and resubmit. I have to admit that I haven't made much progress since yesterday, it's been merge request galore lately
<me4oslav> cr3, sure doing it after 5 min :)
<me4oslav> cr3 roadmr - done :) https://code.launchpad.net/~kokoto-java/checkbox/new-QT-home-screen/+merge/114021 (the diff is still updating) BTW: new baner: http://i.imgur.com/7vjZf.png
<cr3> me4oslav: dude, you've gone wild with the effects!
<me4oslav> cr3, what effects? :)
<roadmr> cr3: tbh I like it, it sidesteps the "clickable icons" issue
<cr3> me4oslav: s/effects/graphics/
<cr3> roadmr: absolutely, I had forgotten about that problem!
<me4oslav> btw, cr3 the banner isn't mine. A guy on Google+ designed it (as written in the commit) And I happen to agree with roadmr, it does fix the "clickable icons" issue. When i first fired checkbox qt I did tried to click the banner icons -_-
<cr3> me4oslav: we had a very productive session about the checkbox user experience during the last UDS, I think everyone agreed on that problem :)
<me4oslav> cr3 great, now I feel even worse that I haven't been at any UDS :D
<cr3> me4oslav: but, it's as if you were there though since you also agree :)
<me4oslav> cr3 Yup :) Clicking pointlessly on them for like 30 sec was fun, through :D
<cr3> me4oslav: if you had to click 30 secs to finally realize you couldn't, maybe there's a reason why you weren't at UDS :)
<me4oslav> cr3 - yes, I over think super small details. Had to be sure that they weren't clickabe, so P clicked and clicked and clicked ... :P
<cr3> me4oslav: that actually sounds like a cool super power, good to see you're using it for good rather than evil
<cr3> need to jet, cheerio folks!
